# Relaxed/Texlaxed Support!



## Poranges (Nov 7, 2009)

I really enjoyed the other support thread, this if for re/texlaxers who plan to stay that way for a while and would like to support one another and share stories. 

In order to keep this thread open, please, the majority of us are grown women:

-Do not denounce any hair group, this thread is strictly supportive, focus on supporting and not whether you're the minority or this or that. If anyone on this board is bothered by your hair choice to the point of denouncing you, they should not matter, in this case ignorance is bliss and retaliation will lead to the lock.
-If you're not in favor of relaxing & have nothing of substance to add, stay out, period, that is NOT what this is about.

Lets have fun and gain knowledge!


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Nov 7, 2009)

I am about 30 years relaxed/texlaxed and I plan to stay this way.  I am currently stretching for 14-16 weeks, and wash biweekly and blow dry/flat iron in the fall/winter and cowash and wet bun 2x/week in spring/summer.  I am approaching APL and I hope to make it by the end of this year and hit BSL by the end of 2010.

I love the diversity of having texlaxed hair and now that I truly know how to care for it, I am thoroughly surprised that I have gone from being a biweekly salon head since I was 10 to now only going for my touch ups, trims, and rinses.  My ceramic blow dryer and flat iron, NTM Silk Touch leave in, Suave Strawberries and Creme conditioner for cowashing, Chi Silk Infusion and my Denman brush have been my salvation.


----------



## iNicola (Nov 7, 2009)

I plan on relaxing 3 - 4 times a year. If I were asked 6 months ago if I would transition to natural I would have said no. Now, I've entertained the thought but it won't be for now. My goal is MBL and I'm currently grazing APL or little past it but I won't claim it until I trim next year. My relaxer of choice is MBB system and I'm stretching my relaxers to no less than 4 months. I'm currently 4 weeks+ post relaxer.


----------



## msa (Nov 7, 2009)

Thought these links might help:
Relaxer Stretchers Support thread
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=118195
Texlaxers Support thread
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=131009&highlight=texlaxers+support
Self-relax support thread
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=157899
Best pics of relaxed heads
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=257341
Lye v. no lye, protein v. ceramides
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=131270
the science of preventing relaxer damage by using silk
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=112817&highlight=silk+proteins


----------



## taz007 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have actually been natural longer than I have been relaxed.  I relaxed virgin hair in May '08, I believe.  I relax with Phyto II every 6-9 weeks.  I use the entire Joico line for washing/reconstructing/moisturizing.  

The the things that have changed my hair around is making sure that the previously relaxed hair is well protected by a mixture Joico Cuticle sealer, neutralizing shampoo and vaseline (probably overkill, but it works).

I used to wash my hair every other day, now I am getting lazy and doing it every 5-7 days with no damage to my hair.

OP, great thread!​


----------



## Beaute Noire (Nov 7, 2009)

msa said:


> Thought these links might help:
> Relaxer Stretchers Support thread
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=118195
> Texlaxers Support thread
> ...



^^Awesome, thanks 4 sharing this ...gonna read everything.


----------



## simplyhair (Nov 7, 2009)

I am 10 weeks post with Mizani Sensitive Scalp Relaxer.  I am interested in using the Butter Blends but I don't think my stylist has it.  

This is my first time going past 10 weeks and it seems to be a challenge.  I use the scarf method from Sylver to maintain my new growth.  I always air dry unless I get a relaxer at the shop.  

I just usually rock two pig tails down my back or a bun.  Every so often, I'll do a braid/twist out.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi ladies!  After two months of searching, I finally found the Rusk Smoother Leave-in at an Ulta store near me.  I'm a little over 7 weeks post and I'm hoping it helps to keep my newgrowth in check!  I'll be using it this morning after my shampoo/dc.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh, I meant to mention that my stylist uses Design Essentials on me.  He uses Regular AND Time Release, depending on the area he's relaxing - I have two different textures in my head and he's found that using the time release is better on certain areas and the regular is better in others.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 7, 2009)

msa said:


> Thought these links might help:
> Relaxer Stretchers Support thread
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=118195
> Texlaxers Support thread
> ...


 
Msa, I just want to say that you are one of the posters who have really helped me with my HHJ.  I have passed some of the info on to family and friends who are just starting their HHJs as well.


----------



## simplyhair (Nov 7, 2009)

I just checked out the thread regarding using silk before a relaxer.  I found a thread where the OP used Wella Silk in her relaxer.  

Has anyone tried the liquid form of silk in their relaxer?  What about the powder version?  Is one form better than the other?  What were your results?


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 7, 2009)

Any texlaxed ladies have tangled hair issues. I have been so busy doing stuff that I did not realizeI had not washed in 2 weeks and bunning and low mani during that time. (das nasty for me). I washed last night and decided to finish using the rest of some joico conditioner I had  to DC with heat. OMG Ladies. I went in the shower and tried to detangle, my hair decided to lock. It took me 3 hours to untangle. I slathered on some conditioner for slip. My hair was not having it. I tried to salt remedy. Nope. When I was done I had a ball of hair in the sink. I'm fully aware some of it is shed from two weeks for very low manipulation. No detangling textlaxed hair for more than a week is not good for me. I co washed this morning  and rollerset. Do you know I still had tangles? 

Have you ladies who are texlaxed experienced this?


----------



## KnottyGurl (Nov 7, 2009)

Question: Once you get past six weeks, if you workout/sweat, what is your regimen for new-growth maintenance?

For me, the first three weeks are fine, but after that, my hair gets so soaked in sweat from working out that I HAVE TO wash and dry it on those days. I have shoulder-length hair that is not all even, so a ponytail is not doable. Any tips would be appreciated.

Gg


----------



## Tee (Nov 7, 2009)

Just checking in.


----------



## Tee (Nov 7, 2009)

GeechyGurl said:


> Question: Once you get past six weeks, if you workout/sweat, what is your regimen for new-growth maintenance?
> 
> For me, the first three weeks are fine, but after that, my hair gets so soaked in sweat from working out that I HAVE TO wash and dry it on those days. I have shoulder-length hair that is not all even, so a ponytail is not doable. Any tips would be appreciated.
> 
> Gg


Geechy I cowash alot during heavy workout times.   Buns or braidouts are your friends.


----------



## simplyhair (Nov 7, 2009)

GeechyGurl said:


> Question: Once you get past six weeks, if you workout/sweat, what is your regimen for new-growth maintenance?
> 
> For me, the first three weeks are fine, but after that, my hair gets so soaked in sweat from working out that I HAVE TO wash and dry it on those days. I have shoulder-length hair that is not all even, so a ponytail is not doable. Any tips would be appreciated.
> 
> Gg



I agree with Tee.  If you have sweat days, try to cowash. 

My sweat days are every other day.  So, here is what I do:  

1. Co wash with conditioner of choice (preferably with slip)
2. Apply leave in, moisturizer and seal with oil (if you like)
3. When I have a lot of new growth, I always smooth my hair back (part in middle) because I ALWAYS put a scarf (from Sylver) on to maintain my new growth.  

4.  Possibly throw a few rollers on the ends to have nice looking ends.  Depending on your length, you can roll the roller up as far as it can go and it will give a nice curl...similar to how a roller set will look at the end.  

Then I air dry.

EDITED:  Oh, yea, like Tee said, buns and braid outs are good.  You should still be able to tie your hair down with a scarf for these methods as well.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2009)

msa said:


> Thought these links might help:
> Relaxer Stretchers Support thread
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=118195
> Texlaxers Support thread
> ...


 
I am subscribed to all of these threads already but it's good all in one place for those who haven't yet seen them all.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2009)

Tamrin said:


> Any texlaxed ladies have tangled hair issues. I have been so busy doing stuff that I did not realizeI had not washed in 2 weeks and bunning and low mani during that time. (das nasty for me). I washed last night and decided to finish using the rest of some joico conditioner I had to DC with heat. OMG Ladies. I went in the shower and tried to detangle, my hair decided to lock. It took me 3 hours to untangle. I slathered on some conditioner for slip. My hair was not having it. I tried to salt remedy. Nope. When I was done I had a ball of hair in the sink. I'm fully aware some of it is shed from two weeks for very low manipulation. No detangling textlaxed hair for more than a week is not good for me. I co washed this morning and rollerset. Do you know I still had tangles?
> 
> Have you ladies who are texlaxed experienced this?


Wow, this is scary. This is why I detengle twice a week now on wash days only. I would recommend trying the Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier which you purchase online or from a CVS store in your area. It is an awesome detangler and moisturizer all in one.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 7, 2009)

Tamrin, also make sure in times like that, that you are detangling before you wash. Separate your hair with your fingers in to a couple of sections and use a wide tooth comb to gently rack through to detangle before you even get it wet. It might also help to keep your hair in one direction when you wash. Like use your hands to pull the shampoo through each section, same with the conditioner. Don't let your hair go willy nilly everywhere during wash time. That might help you control the tangle.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 7, 2009)

GeechyGirl 

Have you tried pincurling your hair before you workout? I pin curl when I don't want to bun and when I can't bun like this summer when I cut my hair into a inverted bob. I pin curl and put a sweat band on. This helps absorb a lot of the sweat. I then wait until my hair is completely dry before taking the pin curls down. I do this when I know I don't have time to cowash. It usually gives me one or two more days out of a style before I have to wash.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 7, 2009)

LisaLisa1908 said:


> Oh, I meant to mention that my stylist uses Design Essentials on me.  He uses Regular AND Time Release, depending on the area he's relaxing - I have two different textures in my head and he's found that using the time release is better on certain areas and the regular is better in others.



I'm jealous. You have a good stylist. He seems so attentive.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the tips ladies! I've been co-washing on the days I workout (every other day), but I didn't know if that was too much. After the wash, I let it air-dry and then briefly blow dry straight. I didn't know if that was too much blow drying too. I'm going to try some of the things posted above and see what works. 

Thanks again!

Gg


----------



## msa (Nov 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Wow, this is scary. This is why I detengle twice a week now on wash days only. I would recommend trying the Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier which you purchase online or from a CVS store in your area. It is an awesome detangler and moisturizer all in one.




I'm natural (4a) but I have to cosign on the tw pmb. It's literally amazing. I've been natural my whole life and never been able to finger detangle easily until using this product. I love it.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 7, 2009)

GeechyGurl said:


> Thanks for the tips ladies! I've been co-washing on the days I workout (every other day), but I didn't know if that was too much. After the wash, I let it air-dry and then briefly blow dry straight. I didn't know if that was too much blow drying too. I'm going to try some of the things posted above and see what works.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Gg


@ your siggy


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 7, 2009)

I am relaxed and plan to keep relaxing. Currently I am using the Silk Element Relaxer Lye Line. I have come a long way in a year, from thinned over processed hair. To thick and healthy relaxed hair. I attribute this to stretching (9-12 weeks), sulfate free shampoos unless clarifying, weekly deep conditioning and lite protein treatments. Cowashing, and my handy dandy hair steamer is just icing on the cake. And I have to thank LHCF for that I have learned. My next goal is APL, but I am just happy to be trucking it along with a healthy head of hair.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 7, 2009)

I just relaxed with Silk Elements no lye and it will be the only relaxer I will ever use! This relaxer blew ORS out the water. No burns or the famous "relaxer smell."  It left my hair beautifully thick too. It can still hold flat twists, if I desire them.  I'm really happy with my hair and I will relax no more than 3 Xs a year.   I'll be updating fotki and my avatar when I get my pics taken.  I will be trying to reach a goal of APL hair since I reached shoulder length during my 6 month plus stretch.


----------



## msa (Nov 7, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


> I am relaxed and plan to keep relaxing. Currently I am using the Silk Element Relaxer Lye Line. I have come a long way in a year, from thinned over processed hair. To thick and healthy relaxed hair. I attribute this to stretching (9-12 weeks), sulfate free shampoos unless clarifying, weekly deep conditioning and lite protein treatments. Cowashing, and my handy dandy hair steamer is just icing on the cake. And I have to thank LHCF for that I have learned. My next goal is APL, but I am just happy to be trucking it along with a healthy head of hair.




I remember your most recent progress thread and your progress is great! You sure do have a head of healthy, beautiful hair. I'm sure you'll be apl before you know it.


----------



## msa (Nov 7, 2009)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I will be trying to reach a goal of APL hair since I reached shoulder length during my 6 month plus stretch.




Congrats on reaching SL!


----------



## Poranges (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks so much ladies! This is a great thread!


----------



## Finewine (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm relaxed, but I'd like to give a shout out to all of the relaxed and natural ladies. I love the diversity of hair on this site...it's a thing of beauty and should be celebrated.


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 7, 2009)

Poranges said:


> -If you're not in favor of relaxing & have nothing of substance to add, stay out, period, that is NOT what this is about.
> 
> Lets have fun and gain knowledge!



Thank You. Cant believe what that other thread turned into 

Anyway I need to stop buying conditioners. This board isnt helping my purse


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 7, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I have actually been natural longer than I have been relaxed.  I relaxed virgin hair in May '08, I believe.  I relax with Phyto II every 6-9 weeks.  I use the entire Joico line for washing/reconstructing/moisturizing.
> 
> The the things that have changed my hair around is making sure that the previously relaxed hair is well protected by a mixture Joico Cuticle sealer, neutralizing shampoo and vaseline (probably overkill, but it works).
> 
> ...



what from joico do you use for moisturizin/leave in?


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 7, 2009)

sunnieb said:


> Hi ladies!  After two months of searching, I finally found the Rusk Smoother Leave-in at an Ulta store near me.  I'm a little over 7 weeks post and I'm hoping it helps to keep my newgrowth in check!  I'll be using it this morning after my shampoo/dc.



Please give a review of the rusk smoother when you use it!


----------



## Poranges (Nov 7, 2009)

Bachelorette said:


> Please give a review of the rusk smoother when you use it!



I have and like the smoother. I start using it at 10 weeks post, I stretch 16 weeks. It stops matting which is a big problem for me and makes my hair soft and fluffy.


----------



## Poranges (Nov 7, 2009)

Bachelorette said:


> Thank You. Cant believe what that other thread turned into
> 
> Anyway I need to stop buying conditioners. This board isnt helping my purse



You're welcome. It goes both ways too.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 7, 2009)

finewine83 said:


> I'm relaxed, but I'd like to give a shout out to all of the relaxed and natural ladies. I love the diversity of hair on this site...it's a thing of beauty and should be celebrated.


@ your post and yay for bringing back kung fu ninja!


----------



## taz007 (Nov 7, 2009)

Bachelorette said:


> what from joico do you use for moisturizin/leave in?


I use Joico Daily Care Moisturizer.  If I bun (which has been quite frequent lately) I seal with Porange's raw shea butter, coconut oil, Vitamin E mixture.  This has been VERY good for my hair.


----------



## Poranges (Nov 7, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I use Joico Daily Care Moisturizer.  If I bun (which has been quite frequent lately) *I seal with Porange's raw shea butter, coconut oil, Vitamin E mixture.*  This has been VERY good for my hair.



Yay! It is soooo good. I make sure to whip it on very high speed so it is light and fluffy and just the right texture for my relaxed hair. I'm so happy this worked for you!


----------



## exoticmommie (Nov 7, 2009)

msa said:


> I remember your most recent progress thread and your progress is great! You sure do have a head of healthy, beautiful hair. I'm sure you'll be apl before you know it.



Thanks for the encouragement hon.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 7, 2009)

Bachelorette said:


> Please give a review of the rusk smoother when you use it!


 
No problem!

The good - it made my newgrowth lay down like nothing else I've ever used!  Not only is it laying down, but it's wavy!   Definite keeper just because of this.  It smells wonderful also!

The bad - made my hair feel hard when I applied, but when completely dry, it was softer and fluffy.

The ugly - Tangles, tangles, tangles!  I always detangle in the shower so that I don't have to do it when I apply my leave ins.  Well the smoother seemed to promote tangles.  I took my time and got them all out, but I wasn't expecting that.

I will keep this in my hair stash just for the way it did my newgrowth.  I don't think I'll be able to use it throughout my hair, but that's okay.  I'm trying to make it to 12 weeks post for the first time so I just need help with my newgrowth at this point.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 7, 2009)

Relaxed head checking in. I relax every 7 weeks, up from every 5 weeks. I use the Mizani line for shampoo, conditioner and moisturizer.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm stretching my relaxer for  8 mths. I am 14 weeks post. My next texlax will be in May or august.


----------



## taz007 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok, y'all.  I NEVER thought that my beloved Joico could ever be improved upon.  

I was wrong 

I just added a tablespoon of EVOO to Joico Intense Hydrator and..:reddancer:

My hair was like BUTTER! Easiest detangling session ever!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Ok, y'all. I NEVER thought that my beloved Joico could ever be improved upon.
> 
> I was wrong
> 
> ...


 
In the words of Jim Carey "Reeeeeeaallllly?" Thanks for sharing taz.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2009)

simplyhair said:


> I just checked out the thread regarding using silk before a relaxer. I found a thread where the OP used Wella Silk in her relaxer.
> 
> Has anyone tried the liquid form of silk in their relaxer? What about the powder version? Is one form better than the other? What were your results?


 

I  have tried the liquid form of silk (SAA) and I liked that it gave me a nice texlaxed effect on my hair. It also felt a little softer than before I started adding it to my relaxer. My hair also felt better able to hold on to moisture a little too. I'll keep doing this for a while. I have never used the powder form, sorry I can't help with a review on it.


----------



## jahzyira (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi ladies... Jacklaxed chick here transitioning to bonelaxed lye.... Im currently 15 weeks post and on a mission to reach my first 5-6 month stretch.(If I dont cave in and succumb at 16 weeks) I started off with ORS no-lye, then switched over to ORS lye, but for my last relaxer I used Alter Ego Linage Lye... It left my hair so deliciously moist and straight Ive fallen in love. I think ill stick to this relaxer. 

My texture is 4a/b babyfine, wispy, and very very fragile. Its slightly annoying cause I have a hard time figuring out protein and moisture balance. I do think I finally found my first, least damaging, protective style/moisturize & seal combo. It sucks that it has to be large individual braids bunned under a wig, but the main advantage is I get to moisturize and seal properly using my multi-ingredient concoctions.

Oh and I also wanted to know who has Hair OCD? I swear I think im the only one, especially with all the ladies here that stretch for sooooo long. Im trying my best not to relax! Its so bad im thinking of getting my nails did to hinder me from relaxing. My dream is to stretch for 8-9 months until my birthday in feb, but im thinking of relaxing in december... making it 5 months. Then I thought about doing a 6 month stretch for this wedding ive been invited to next summer. THEN I thought of a one year stretch But I know that would drive me crazy! How do you ladies get past the holidays during a stretch? Or your birthday.... I dont think I can?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2009)

jahzyira said:


> Hi ladies... Jacklaxed chick here transitioning to bonelaxed lye.... Im currently 15 weeks post and on a mission to reach my first 5-6 month stretch.(If I dont cave in and succumb at 16 weeks) I started off with ORS no-lye, then switched over to ORS lye, but for my last relaxer I used Alter Ego Linage Lye... It left my hair so deliciously moist and straight Ive fallen in love. I think ill stick to this relaxer.
> 
> My texture is 4a/b babyfine, wispy, and very very fragile. Its slightly annoying cause I have a hard time figuring out protein and moisture balance. I do think I finally found my first, least damaging, protective style/moisturize & seal combo. It sucks that it has to be large individual braids bunned under a wig, but the main advantage is I get to moisturize and seal properly using my multi-ingredient concoctions.
> 
> Oh and I also wanted to know who has Hair OCD? I swear I think im the only one, especially with all the ladies here that stretch for sooooo long. Im trying my best not to relax! Its so bad im thinking of getting my nails did to hinder me from relaxing. My dream is to stretch for 8-9 months until my birthday in feb, but im thinking of relaxing in december... making it 5 months. Then I thought about doing a 6 month stretch for this wedding ive been invited to next summer. THEN I thought of a one year stretch But I know that would drive me crazy! How do you ladies get past the holidays during a stretch? Or your birthday.... I dont think I can?


 
I don't give it too much thought about how I get through holidays, B-Days, etc because I have so many wigs, (pixie, short, medium, long, curly, straight) that anyone of them can bail me out in an emergency situation.


----------



## msa (Nov 7, 2009)

Some great progress threads for encouragement:

UGQueen
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=408690

Extoicmommie
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=412224

FlawedBeauty
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=326669

Tiffers
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=293515

PacificPurinsesu
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=301419

Chavascandy
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=371503&highlight=

*Happily Me*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=343923&highlight=
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=309981&highlight=


----------



## jahzyira (Nov 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I don't give it too much thought about how I get through holidays, B-Days, etc because I have so many wigs, (pixie, short, medium, long, curly, straight) that anyone of them can bail me out in an emergency situation.



I wished I could stretch past the holidays. Ive been thinking about getting some remy hair and making a wig... Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tee (Nov 8, 2009)

Poranges said:


> I have and like the smoother. I start using it at 10 weeks post, I stretch 16 weeks. It stops matting which is a big problem for me and makes my hair soft and fluffy.


Same for me.  It works great when I make it to about 8 or 9 weeks post


Poranges said:


> Yay! It is soooo good. I make sure to whip it on very high speed so it is light and fluffy and just the right texture for my relaxed hair. I'm so happy this worked for you!


What is your ratio?  I have all three ingredients already.  TIA


taz007 said:


> Ok, y'all.  I NEVER thought that my beloved Joico could ever be improved upon.
> 
> I was wrong
> 
> ...


This is one of the reason I love EVOO!


Aggie said:


> I don't give it too much thought about how I get through holidays, B-Days, etc because I have so many wigs, (pixie, short, medium, long, curly, straight) that anyone of them can bail me out in an emergency situation.


I must try the TW product you mentioned.  What was the name again?  (I am a leave in junkie)


----------



## Khaiya (Nov 8, 2009)

YAY! I was hoping another thread like this would be made, i was really enjoying the early part of the other one. 

Geechy Gurl i LOVE your pic, it has me cracking up over here.


----------



## Kellum (Nov 8, 2009)

Texlaxed checking in. I am 14 weeks post going for another 4 weeks. I plan on touching at least every 12 week to 16 weeks depending on how I am wearing my hair. I use the entire Fiberguard Sensitive Scalp No Lye System for my touch ups with great results.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Americka (Nov 8, 2009)

I am 8 weeks post as of yesterday and I have no idea when I will end my stretch. I would like to get to the point in which I only relax 4 to 6 times a year. I have found all of my staples, reduced my reliance on heat, and found ways to style that do not involve heat. Braidouts are my friend.  I cannot begin to thank all of the ladies who serve as inspirations to me - you have demonstrated that it is possible to have healthy, relaxed hair. I would also like to thank all of the natural ladies whose tips and wisdom have also aided me in my journey. To all of you: 




​


----------



## LatterGlory (Nov 8, 2009)

__________________________


----------



## Poranges (Nov 8, 2009)

Tee said:


> What is your ratio?  I have all three ingredients already.  TIA



I do huge batches now but my first was a smaller one and it came out perfect.

1 & 1/2 lbs raw shea butter
1/2 cup coconut oil
1 ounce of my fragrance oil (I wanted it very scenty)
20 drops of Vitamin E (T-50)


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2009)

jahzyira said:


> I wished I could stretch past the holidays. Ive been thinking about getting some remy hair and making a wig... Thanks for the tip!


 
You're welcomed jahzyira. It's kinda fun changing my look daily too.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2009)

Tee said:


> Same for me. It works great when I make it to about 8 or 9 weeks post
> 
> What is your ratio? I have all three ingredients already. TIA
> 
> ...


 
Girl don't feel bad, I love a lot of leave-ins myself. I have the Rusk Sensories, Alba Botanica, Beauty Without Cruelty Revitalizing, Paul Mitchel the Conditioner, and others. I still want the Joico K-Pak leave-in too.

Ooops, the the name of the leave in is Taliah Waajid Black Earth Products Protective Mist Bodifier.


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 8, 2009)

Aggie what do you think of the Alba leave in and PM's The Conditioner.


----------



## Tee (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Aggie and Poranges.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Nov 8, 2009)

im 4 wks post. and I am relaxed and plan on staying that way for a very long time. I'm hoping to be a few inches closer to BSL when i relax in April 2010.


----------



## Khaiya (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm relaxed with ORS lye, i've been relaxed about.....4-5 years, i was commenting to my SO today that thats all the time it took for me to screw my hair up! Thanks to hair forums its coming back slowly but surely. 

I relax every 12-16 weeks, just did a 1.5 inch trim about a week ago so i'm the same length as my avi pic again. I'm happy though cause all my old horrid ends are gone, next year its all about growth. I'm having some excess shedding though, i cant figure out what's causing it, i guess its just that time of year for me. But my hair doesn't seem thinner to me and i have very little breakage so i guess i just have to ride it out and hope it stops soon.


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 8, 2009)

Relaxed head checking in.


----------



## deusa80 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice thread!
I'm a 7 weeks post texlaxer...the majority of my hair is still relaxed though. I plan on texlaxing again next week... the problem is I can't really tell my new growth from the old texlaxed hair...does anyone else ever have that problem? I didn't have that problem last time..but this time it's hard to tell.

Another issue...I'm noticing my texlaxed hair is a lot drier than my relaxed hair, it doesn't seem to be retaining moisture as well as my relaxed hair. I'm going to try a lye relaxer this time...I bought the alter ego/linange lye relaxer, I've used the no-lye before and I really liked it so I'm gonna see if the lye is going to make a difference..

I really want to stick with texlaxed hair, I really like the thickness I get..my hair is so limp and thin when it's bone straight. But, sometimes I feel like I end up using a lot more heat on my texlaxed hair since it reverts so much... 
I think when I texlax again I'll let it process a little longer..


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Nov 8, 2009)

I am a relaxing woman, lol. However, I am doing so four times a year (basically once per  season). By doing so, I am promoting health to my hair. I do not flat-iron or blow-dry my hair, except on my salon visits (4x a year). I primarily air-dry my hair and I'm fine with this.

Currently, I am moving into my seventh week of stretching. I stretch 12 weeks each time.


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 8, 2009)

Relaxed head checking in!!! Going on 9 weeks post. Joico K-pak and silk results has been making this relaxer cycle a breeze so far.  I wish I would have found this stuff 3 yrs ago!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 9, 2009)

charmtreese said:


> Relaxed head checking in!!! Going on 9 weeks post. Joico K-pak and silk results has been making this relaxer cycle a breeze so far.  I wish I would have found this stuff 3 yrs ago!



 Go Joico. 

LOVE that brand. I could donate my head to their chemist  

I love the fact that their products are simple and to the point. They do what they say they will do and quickly. Don't need all day to condition. 5-10 minutes and your done.


----------



## EishBuhgeish (Nov 9, 2009)

deusa80 said:


> I really want to stick with texlaxed hair, I really like the thickness I get..my hair is so limp and thin when it's bone straight. But, sometimes I feel like I end up using a lot more heat on my texlaxed hair since it reverts so much...
> I think when I texlax again I'll let it process a little longer..


 
Thats the same issue I'm having. My super thin strands are behaving like they're on steroids since I've been textlaxing- lovin it! Anyway, since my texlaxed hair hates airdrying, I blow dry everytime I wash. I only flat iron if I plan to wear it down at some point in the week. I find that come Wednesday, I'm forced to wear it in pony due to so much reversion in the shower and I absolutely refuse to put hear on my hair more than once a week.

Any suggestions ladies? I really miss roller sets -I've been afraid to do one since I've switched over to texlaxin. Has roller sets worked for you all?


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 9, 2009)

I am 12 weeks post and I plan on stretching until may or aug. 
I have a weave now but plan on getting braids next.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Nov 9, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> I'm jealous. You have a good stylist. He seems so attentive.



Girl, I am blessed.  He's been texlaxing me for YEARS before I even knew what it was, which is why I'm sure my hair has been able to stay thick and healthy.  He was one of the first people I know that started with ceramics and he'd been using a Chi on me back when they first came out, and he's been using FHI Runways for like, almost two years.  He's the bomb.  He's really big on healthy relaxed/texlaxed hair and 90% of his clients are SL or longer.  That's why I always feel so terrible for the ladies that have such awful salon experiences; he's been doing my hair for 22 years and I really don't have any complaints.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2009)

Bachelorette said:


> Aggie what do you think of the Alba leave in and PM's The Conditioner.


 
I bought the Paul Mitchell The Conditioner a while back and I like the smell and I even like how it performs but I will not repurchase it because of the cones. 

I will finish it up and keep on using Alba Botanica, Beauty Without Cruelty Revitalizing leave-ins, and TW protective mist bodifier, no cones, no parabens, no harsh chemicals, plus they work AMAZINGLY. 

They leave my hair soft and shiny and moisturized. Additionally the latter three leave ins all double as daily moisturizers and a little goes a long way because they are really moisturizing.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2009)

Tee said:


> Thanks Aggie and Poranges.


 
It was my pleasure Tee.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2009)

deusa80 said:


> Nice thread!
> I'm a 7 weeks post texlaxer...the majority of my hair is still relaxed though. I plan on texlaxing again next week... the problem is I can't really tell my new growth from the old texlaxed hair...does anyone else ever have that problem? I didn't have that problem last time..but this time it's hard to tell.
> 
> Another issue...I'm noticing my texlaxed hair is a lot drier than my relaxed hair, it doesn't seem to be retaining moisture as well as my relaxed hair. I'm going to try a lye relaxer this time...I bought the alter ego/linange lye relaxer, I've used the no-lye before and I really liked it so I'm gonna see if the lye is going to make a difference..
> ...


 
I have been giving the bolded a lot of thought since I'm transitioning now to texlaxed and want to do the same thing. At first I wanted to process my hair for only half the recommended time to relax my hair texture now I'm thinking about changing that to 3/4 of the time recommened, ie 10-11 minutes tops. 

It's amazing what just an extra 3 minutes of processing time can do. 7-8 minutes is not enough processing time for my hair and this leaves me to think that maybe my hair is somewhere between fine and medium and not terribly fineohwell:.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2009)

charmtreese said:


> Relaxed head checking in!!! Going on 9 weeks post. Joico K-pak and silk results has been making this relaxer cycle a breeze so far. I wish I would have found this stuff 3 yrs ago!


 


gymfreak336 said:


> Go Joico.
> 
> LOVE that brand. I could donate my head to their chemist
> 
> I love the fact that their products are simple and to the point. They do what they say they will do and quickly. Don't need all day to condition. 5-10 minutes and your done.


 
, I agree with both of you. I honestly don't know what took me so long to get this product line. I have just a few more items to purchase in this line. I am looking to get the k-pak reconstruct liquid reconstructor leave-in, smoothing balm, split end mender, restorative styling oil and the litre size intense hydrator conditioner.


----------



## n_vizion (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm halfway through a sixteen week stretch (my longest attempt yet). I'm hoping to last 16 weeks between each touch up so I can minimize the number of relaxers per year to 3.   This year has been really good so far as I have focused intensely on moisture retention and have made some great progress.  

Nothin's gonna stop me now.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2009)

EishBuhgeish said:


> Thats the same issue I'm having. My super thin strands are behaving like they're on steroids since I've been textlaxing- lovin it! Anyway, since my texlaxed hair hates airdrying, I blow dry everytime I wash. I only flat iron if I plan to wear it down at some point in the week. I find that come Wednesday, I'm forced to wear it in pony due to so much reversion in the shower and I absolutely refuse to put hear on my hair more than once a week.
> 
> Any suggestions ladies? I really miss roller sets -I've been afraid to do one since I've switched over to texlaxin. Has roller sets worked for you all?


 
I so wish I could help you with this one. I am just in my transitioning stage to texlaxed and have been wearing a lot of wigs, braids and cornrows. Why don't you consider drying your hair in rollers as opposed to blow drying it after your washes and keep it rollerset every night. I feel the texlaxed hair will respond better if trained in rollers from the wash day. Just a suggestion...


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2009)

LisaLisa1908 said:


> Girl, I am blessed. He's been texlaxing me for YEARS before I even knew what it was, which is why I'm sure my hair has been able to stay thick and healthy. He was one of the first people I know that started with ceramics and he'd been using a Chi on me back when they first came out, and he's been using FHI Runways for like, almost two years. He's the bomb. He's really big on healthy relaxed/texlaxed hair and 90% of his clients are SL or longer. That's why I always feel so terrible for the ladies that have such awful salon experiences; he's been doing my hair for 22 years and I really don't have any complaints.


 
Wow you are lucky to have a stylist like that. I hate those iron pots that stylist use that have no heat gauge. They just put the flat in there and fry your hair. I know when/if I go again, I am taking my Sedu flat iron with me and making sure my stylist does not go any higher than 320 degrees. I hate limp hair and too an iron leaves my hair limp, yuck!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 9, 2009)

EishBuhgeish said:


> Thats the same issue I'm having. My super thin strands are behaving like they're on steroids since I've been textlaxing- lovin it! Anyway, since my texlaxed hair hates airdrying, I blow dry everytime I wash. I only flat iron if I plan to wear it down at some point in the week. I find that come Wednesday, I'm forced to wear it in pony due to so much reversion in the shower and I absolutely refuse to put hear on my hair more than once a week.
> 
> Any suggestions ladies? I really miss roller sets -I've been afraid to do one since I've switched over to texlaxin. Has roller sets worked for you all?




What products are you using? You might want to switch to a line designed for smoothing and straightening. They tend to be based more on heat protection and emollients to help you style the hair effectively nad block humidy. I know joico silk results has a blow drying cream that works very well. Thermasmooth, joico silk result, redken smooth down, etc... They might work better considering what you are trying to do.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Khaiya (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm having more shedding than normal but i realize if my hair is straight, no problem. Once i airdry, shedding, its not over the limit, i get maybe like 70 strands on a really bad day but thats a lot more than i'm used to, usually i dont get more than 30 if its been a REALLY rough day so i dont know what's happening. Maybe i need to keep my hair straighter around this time of year, i dunno.


----------



## BeautifulESQ (Nov 10, 2009)

I am going on 13 weeks post texlaxed and I plan to stretch for about 18 weeks or longer if I can. The hardest thing for me is all the tangles . I still have a lot of bone straight hair mixed with my texlaxed hair and then my new growth. I think I may have to start washing in plaits/braids because right now I don't do that.

I air dry most of the time. One thing that has helped me smooth/stretch my hair so it won't frizz or shrink up too much is that I apply my leave ins then I smooth my hair down in small sections with my paddle brush and my finger as the brush travel downs the strand and then seal with an oil or serum. I have learned if you smooth your hair out while its wet it will dry smoother/straighter.

Most recently I air dried in two ponytails and my hair came out smooth and soft. I also used a scarf to tie down my edges. Here is a pic:



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Aggie (Nov 10, 2009)

BeautifulESQ said:


> I am going on 13 weeks post texlaxed and I plan to stretch for about 18 weeks or longer if I can. The hardest thing for me is all the tangles . I still have a lot of bone straight hair mixed with my texlaxed hair and then my new growth.* I think I may have to start washing in plaits/braids because right now I don't do that.*
> 
> I air dry most of the time. One thing that has helped me smooth/stretch my hair so it won't frizz or shrink up too much is that I apply my leave ins then I smooth my hair down in small sections with my paddle brush and my finger as the brush travel downs the strand and then seal with an oil or serum. I have learned if you smooth your hair out while its wet it will dry smoother/straighter.
> 
> ...


 

Your hair looks pretty good here. I have been doing the bolded recently and it works very well with all this new growth (9.5 months of it in fact) on my head right now. If I don't braid it down first, it's like I'm in tangle city.


----------



## simplyhair (Nov 10, 2009)

BeautifulESQ said:


> I am going on 13 weeks post texlaxed and I plan to stretch for about 18 weeks or longer if I can. The hardest thing for me is all the tangles . I still have a lot of bone straight hair mixed with my texlaxed hair and then my new growth. I think I may have to start washing in plaits/braids because right now I don't do that.
> 
> I *air dry most of the time*. One thing that has helped me smooth/stretch my hair so it won't frizz or shrink up too much is that *I apply my leave ins then I smooth my hair down in small sections *with my paddle brush and my finger as the brush travel downs the strand and then seal with an oil or serum. I have learned if you smooth your hair out while its wet it will dry smoother/straighter.
> 
> ...



I do the EXACT same thing to my hair.  I love to airdry in two braids.  Well, I where my hair in two braids all the time.  It's such a cute and simple style.

I thought it was just me and dealing with tangles.  I hate it.  I feel like I'm ripping my hair by the time I get to the ends.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautiful ESQ, I love your hair! Thank you for having a fotki!


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 11, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Wow, this is scary. This is why I detengle twice a week now on wash days only. I would recommend trying the Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier which you purchase online or from a CVS store in your area. It is an awesome detangler and moisturizer all in one.




Thanks so much Aggie for the recommendation. I was so scared. I took a pic of the hair fiasco. It seems I go through this once a year. The last time it was with DPR 11. This time with Joico. 



gymfreak336 said:


> Tamrin, also make sure in times like that, that you are detangling before you wash. Separate your hair with your fingers in to a couple of sections and use a wide tooth comb to gently rack through to detangle before you even get it wet. It might also help to keep your hair in one direction when you wash. Like use your hands to pull the shampoo through each section, same with the conditioner. Don't let your hair go willy nilly everywhere during wash time. That might help you control the tangle.



Thank Gymfreak. The  main issue was the no manipulation part, all I did was run my fingers in to bun and smooth the edges. Honestly all those steps you described is how I wash and DC. I would be insane to try to ruffle up my hair when I poo. It was the DC process that did me in. Im going back to my staple. Now I have to prepare to sell some unfinished product.


----------



## Arian (Nov 11, 2009)

This is just some randomness...

I recently started a thread about relaxing a week early (I had a goal of 10 weeks), but decided to wait even though my hair was breaking some...but I see split ends and one side of my head is soooo frizzy, regardless of what I do...I think I have some breakage, but maybe it is because I had some damaged hair from when I wasn't taking care of my hair so well....I'm not sure.  I'm hoping that it all balances out when I get a relaxer.  I have to do better with my protein treatments and taking care of my ends.  I'm probably going to have to get an inch or two of hair cut off...I think I am going to start using castor oil on my ends and get some profectiv healthy ends and Chi Keratin Mist....


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 11, 2009)

More randomness... 

I'm 8 weeks post as of today.  When I wake up tomorrow I will be in totally uncharted territory!  I've never stretched past 8 weeks before!


----------



## BeautifulESQ (Nov 11, 2009)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Beautiful ESQ, I love your hair! Thank you for having a fotki!



Thank you.  Unfortunately it is still a learning process with me as far as what works and what does not.


----------



## BeautifulESQ (Nov 11, 2009)

simplyhair said:


> I do the EXACT same thing to my hair.  I love to airdry in two braids.  Well, I where my hair in two braids all the time.  It's such a cute and simple style.
> 
> I thought it was just me and dealing with tangles.  I hate it.  I feel like I'm ripping my hair by the time I get to the ends.



Yes tangles are crazy.  Mine actually tangles more from the roots to about 4-5 inches down.  My ends are more relaxed straight so they don't tangle as badly.

I agree about the style, when I can I just leave like that for a few days and just moisturize/seal and tie it up nightly.


----------



## BeautifulESQ (Nov 11, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Your hair looks pretty good here. I have been doing the bolded recently and it works very well with all this new growth (9.5 months of it in fact) on my head right now. If I don't braid it down first, it's like I'm in tangle city.



Wow Aggie congrats on your 9.5 months of new growth.  Thus far I can't seem to get past 16 weeks but we will see this time.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey relaxed and texlaxed ladies...

I just discovered that Bed Bath and Beyond carries my beloved NTM Silk Touch leave in and it's ALWAYS $5.99 so I don't have to wait for it to go on sale at Rite Aid!  I got two bottles today and I cannot WAIT to crack one open tomorrow...I ran out this weekend and my Profectiv Megagrowth is NOT cutting it right now (I usually switch between the two and my hair behaves much better).

You all have me intrigued about this Joico stuff.  Would you say it works better with blown dry hair or better with air dried styles like wet buns and braidouts?  I might consider getting into it when I go back to 24/7 protective styling in the spring.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 12, 2009)

BeautifulESQ said:


> Wow Aggie congrats on your 9.5 months of new growth. Thus far I can't seem to get past 16 weeks but we will see this time.


 
Thanks hun, I really love your hair too.


----------



## Arian (Nov 12, 2009)

Can someone tell me if I can relax with my hair in twistouts?  Or do I have to straighten my hair first?  (yes, I changed my mind again and decided to go with 9 weeks instead of 10 because I have an event next week at work...excuses, excuses


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 12, 2009)

LisaLisa1908, I know you said you have super thick hair. If you were to try Joico, try the moisture recovery balm. It is stupid thick. I know for my hair, it is too much moisture but your hair would probably love it. You can also try the silk results line for coarse hair. It is designed for thermal styling and I know you have been working on your flat iron technique. The silk results line has a shampoo, condition, serum, and two styling products. There is also a moisture recovery styling cream which is supposed to be like a daily moisturizer type thing.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Nov 13, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> LisaLisa1908, I know you said you have super thick hair. If you were to try Joico, try the moisture recovery balm. It is stupid thick. I know for my hair, it is too much moisture but your hair would probably love it. You can also try the silk results line for coarse hair. It is designed for thermal styling and I know you have been working on your flat iron technique. The silk results line has a shampoo, condition, serum, and two styling products. There is also a moisture recovery styling cream which is supposed to be like a daily moisturizer type thing.



Gym you are the best.  Thank you so much!  I was on the site and I was OVERWHELMED at the options - after I get through my current stash of products I'm going to try Joico next year and see how my hair behaves on one product line.  I don't care about the cost if I get good results.

I NEED moisture; my scalp and hair are dry most of the time and I need to apply moisture products pretty heavily and DAILY; I canNOT skip a day or my hair will let me know.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 13, 2009)

I've posted in here several times, but forgot to subscribe so......


----------



## taz007 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just tried HE Hello Hydration and WOW what slip it gave my hair.  I just braided my hair for a braid out tomorrow.  

I think that I will cowash every other day and leave my hair in bun until I reach full APL ...


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 13, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Just tried HE Hello Hydration and WOW what slip it gave my hair. I just braided my hair for a braid out tomorrow.
> 
> I think that I will cowash every other day and leave my hair in bun until I reach full APL ...


 
I agree!   HE in some form or another will always be a staple in my cowash conditioner stash.


----------



## taz007 (Nov 13, 2009)

sunnieb said:


> I agree!   HE in some form or another will always be a staple in my cowash conditioner stash.


Where has HH been all my life??!! 

I have a half gallon of Rusk that I must get rid of.  I just cannot get past the old lady perfume smell ...

BTW, LOVE your ponytail!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 14, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I have a half gallon of Rusk that I must get rid of. I just cannot get past the old lady perfume smell ...


 
Is this the Rusk Smoother you're trying to get rid of?  Just curious.


----------



## simplyhair (Nov 14, 2009)

I just got my touch up yesterday.  My stylist used the Mizani Sensitive Scalp.  I love that it does not burn.  

Oh yea, I got 3 inches of thin and scraggly ends cut off.  Soooo, happy to see them go...no more snags and tangles when I comb.


----------



## taz007 (Nov 14, 2009)

sunnieb said:


> Is this the Rusk Smoother you're trying to get rid of?  Just curious.



Yes, this is the Rusk Smoother.


----------



## taz007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Who relaxes every 5-8 weeks?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY!!! A new thread....that's already on 11 pages in less than a week!!!!


----------



## Embyra (Nov 14, 2009)

relaxed  last relaxer 13 months ago ..dont know if this is a stretch or transition


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 15, 2009)

LisaLisa1908 said:


> Gym you are the best.  Thank you so much!  I was on the site and I was OVERWHELMED at the options - after I get through my current stash of products I'm going to try Joico next year and see how my hair behaves on one product line.  I don't care about the cost if I get good results.
> 
> I NEED moisture; my scalp and hair are dry most of the time and I need to apply moisture products pretty heavily and DAILY; I canNOT skip a day or my hair will let me know.



No problem Lisa. I really think the moisture balm conditioner is going to be your friend. If you like it, you can find the big pump container online. I always hit up ulta during a sale which makes the cost similar to regualr stuff at a drugstore. If you also need moisture constantly, peek at lanza. They are a little pricey but the moisture mask is  Very thick and one jar would last you a good minute. It used it today on my little cousins super thick and coarse hair.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Who relaxes every 5-8 weeks?


 
Before lhcf, I used to relax every 8 weeks, then I started stretching to 10 weeks and now.....s around, I'm at 42.5 weeks and not sure yet when I'll be relaxing.

I am planning on trying to relax every 16-20 weeks once this very long stretch is over however....hopefully.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> YAY!!! A new thread....that's already on 11 pages in less than a week!!!!


 
Cheering right here behind ya Ms_T.


----------



## Embyra (Nov 15, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Before lhcf, I used to relax every 8 weeks, then I started stretching to 10 weeks and now.....s around, I'm at 42.5 weeks and not sure yet when I'll be relaxing.
> 
> I am planning on trying to relax every 16-20 weeks once this very long stretch is over however....hopefully.




yay another loooooooong stretcher  im 54 weeks


----------



## blacksapphire (Nov 15, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Who relaxes every 5-8 weeks?


  I used relax every 8 weeks, now that I've found LHCF I try to stretch my relaxers which is kinda hard since i'm new to this  so far I'm gone 10wks now...which is a mimi mildstone for me ....I plan on stretching 3 months next time and 4 months after that...


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Nov 15, 2009)

I love this thread, thanks OP.  I'm a newbie and sometimes we can use all the help we can get.  I am definately subscribing..


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 15, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Who relaxes every 5-8 weeks?


 
I used to relax every 4 weeks.  Once I became a member here, I began increasing this slowly.  Now I'm over 8 weeks into a 12 weeks stretch.  

I'm so glad that I took comparison pics because I can see the limp, lifeless hair I had after a fresh relaxer at 4-7 weeks.  After my first 8 week stretch, I couldn't believe the increased thickness!  That convinced me to go for 12 weeks before my next relaxer.


----------



## Khaiya (Nov 15, 2009)

^I agree, i relaxed religiously every 6 weeks, the thickness the first time i tried 8 weeks forced me to go for 12 and it was so worth it!


----------



## taz007 (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow, you stretchers are awesome.  Aggie, you are my SHERO!!

I get around 6-7 weeks and I am itching to relax.  I think that I am about 6 weeks post and have about 1 inch of new growth. 

My hair looks awful ... like a helmet surrounded by mini coco puffs.erplexed

I have got to do something ...


----------



## Poranges (Nov 15, 2009)

I stretch 16 weeks without fail and though the going gets tough, the results are superb.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm 11 weeks into a 17 week stretch; last touch up was August 31 and I'm holding out until December 28.  Washed, DCed, blow dried and flat ironed yesterday and it turned out fabulous; I'm getting better with my flat iron technique and my product mix.  

I'm trying NOT to be a PJ but I keep hearing how great HH is...might have to pull the trigger and invest.  I'm almost out of Humectress and VO5 S&C anyway (my cowashing staples).  I'm going to cowash in two weeks, then two weeks after that I'm going to do my regular wash and do a protein treatment before the touch up, probably aPhogee 2 Minute Keratin Reconstructor.  I think the Two Step might be too much; my hair is pretty healthy.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2009)

LisaLisa1908 said:


> I'm 11 weeks into a 17 week stretch; last touch up was August 31 and I'm holding out until December 28. Washed, DCed, blow dried and flat ironed yesterday and it turned out fabulous; I'm getting better with my flat iron technique and my product mix.
> 
> *I'm trying NOT to be a PJ but I keep hearing how great HH is...might have to pull the trigger and invest.* I'm almost out of Humectress and VO5 S&C anyway (my cowashing staples). I'm going to cowash in two weeks, then two weeks after that I'm going to do my regular wash and do a protein treatment before the touch up, probably aPhogee 2 Minute Keratin Reconstructor. I think the Two Step might be too much; my hair is pretty healthy.


 
You know I think the most important thing to invest in on this hair journey are vitamins and conditioners. You won't need a lot of shampoos at all. You will need one good clarifying shampoo, a good neutralizing poo, a good moisturizing poo and a protein shampoo and that's it. 

Plus, you don't need any of them in large sizes as they last an eternity because you don't need a lot to wash your hair. I always dilute shampoo beore adding to my scalp anyway so I definitely don't need much. 

In the beginning of my hair journey, I went out and bought almost everything I heard marginally good things about and now I am using up my shampoos as body wash gels. I didn't realize that shampoos are not absolutely needed like I thought. 

If you can find your conditioners in gallon or litre sizes, this would be fiscally advantageous especially during a long relaxer stretch. I'm finding that new growth just seem to drink up conditioner like water. 

You don't have to become a PJ. Just stick to the basics, maintain low manipulation techniques and you'll be fine. Ask questions when hitting a road block. Don't tackle it alone. HTH!


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 16, 2009)

How are you ladies maintaining your newgrowth?  Seriously, After about 6 weeks my newgrowth causes my scalp to be sore!! ??  I try to stretch about 8 weeks but my newgrowth is just a monster!  Do you think Silicon Mix will work?  I've read about S Curl Spray but that would make my relaxed hair wet/damp, right?  Or am I missing something?    Please help! erplexed

Also, bumping for relaxed/texlaxed support!


----------



## taz007 (Nov 16, 2009)

I give.  I am going to go get a kit ....


----------



## Khaiya (Nov 16, 2009)

prisytomboy said:


> How are you ladies maintaining your newgrowth?  Seriously, After about 6 weeks my newgrowth causes my scalp to be sore!! ??  I try to stretch about 8 weeks but my newgrowth is just a monster!  Do you think Silicon Mix will work?  I've read about S Curl Spray but that would make my relaxed hair wet/damp, right?  Or am I missing something?    Please help! erplexed
> 
> Also, bumping for relaxed/texlaxed support!



Check out Sylver2's fine tooth comb and scarf method, it works miracles! Also if S Curl is making your hair wet, you're probably using too much.


----------



## NYAmicas (Nov 16, 2009)

I relaxed last week after a 3 month stretch and it was due time! I also switched back to No-Lye because my Lye relaxer had me looking overprocessed and peopel thought I was natural. My NG in the middle started knotting up and I was about to lose my mind dealing with my hair. Going to do another 3 month stretch. Anything past that is pushing it for my thick hair.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Nov 16, 2009)

Aggie I thought HH was a conditioner?  I'm happy with my Design Essentials shampoos - I have Moisture Retention and Deep Cleansing and I use MR once a month and DC in the wash I do right before touch up time.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

prisytomboy said:


> How are you ladies maintaining your newgrowth? Seriously, After about 6 weeks my newgrowth causes my scalp to be sore!! ?? I try to stretch about 8 weeks but my newgrowth is just a monster! Do you think Silicon Mix will work? I've read about S Curl Spray but that would make my relaxed hair wet/damp, right? Or am I missing something? Please help! erplexed
> 
> Also, bumping for relaxed/texlaxed support!


 
I am over 42 weeks into my stretch and I have found the best detangler ever and it is called Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier. You should give it a try. I also use henna which loosens my curl pattern a bit and so my detangling time has been cut in half due to these 2 products.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I give. I am going to go get a kit ....


 
Okay taz, you gatta do what you gatta do honey. Stretching longer may not work for you and it's okay.


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 17, 2009)

Khaiya said:


> Check out Sylver2's fine tooth comb and scarf method, it works miracles! Also if S Curl is making your hair wet, you're probably using too much.


 
I've looked and looked but I can't find the Scarf Method anywhere.  It is no longer in Sylver2's Fotki.  I did PM her so hopefully she'll respond.  I'm just trying to imagine the process...if I used a fine tooth comb I would pull most of my hair out or I will have to section is centimeter sections 

Thanks for enlightening me about the Scarf Method….much appreciation!
I've looked and looked but I can't find the Scarf Method anywhere.  It is no longer in Sylver2's Fotki.  I did PM her so hopefully she'll respond.  I'm just trying to imagine the process...if I used a fine tooth comb I would pull most of my hair out or I will have to section is centimeter sections   

Thanks for enlightening me about the Scarf Method!


----------



## Poranges (Nov 17, 2009)

RAVE! Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment. Ya'll..I have 5a/5b hair, my hair wraps around itself and mats constantly when I reach 10 weeks post. My NG is the kinkiest texture in the back, so I'm 12 weeks post., my hair has started misbehaving again. I sprayed my NG with some Mane & Tail Detangler and combed it out a bit, I got in the shower, rinsed my hair and applied this DC. Sat under the dryer for 1 hour. YA'LL!!! My hair was sooooo soft and luscious! NO tangles! Staple for 10 weeks + in my regimen now.


----------



## Poranges (Nov 17, 2009)

I am 1/2 inch from APL stretched, can't wait to relax to see if I'm there.


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I am over 42 weeks into my stretch and I have found the best detangler ever and it is called Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier. You should give it a try. I also use henna which loosens my curl pattern a bit and so my detangling time has been cut in half due to these 2 products.


 
The one and only "Aggie"!!!  I feel so honored!!!  I read your name all the time on here!!!  You are so KNOWLEDGABLE and doesn't mind sharing with anyone....THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!!!

Where can I purchase Taliah Waajid Protective Mist?  Is there a place online or can it be found at local vendors (ie. Sally's, BSS, etc.)?  I'm in St. Louis if that helps.  I also use henna and indingo (2 step process) for gray coverage  and it seems to make my hair fight back even harder!    Afterwards my hair is extremely dry, seem thicker, and less manageable.  What comb/brush do you use for detangling?  Where can it be purchased?  

Thanks so much for the friendly response and help!


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 17, 2009)

Poranges said:


> RAVE! Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment. Ya'll..I have 5a/5b hair, my hair wraps around itself and mats constantly when I reach 10 weeks post. My NG is the kinkiest texture in the back, so I'm 12 weeks post., my hair has started misbehaving again. I sprayed my NG with some Mane & Tail Detangler and combed it out a bit, I got in the shower, rinsed my hair and applied this DC. Sat under the dryer for 1 hour. YA'LL!!! My hair was sooooo soft and luscious! NO tangles! Staple for 10 weeks + in my regimen now.


 

  GET THE HECK OUT OF HERE!!!!!  I know you are too happy cause I haven't found the magic trick yet so I dread wash day.  

Congrats!!!  I'm happy for ya!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 17, 2009)

I purchased my Taliah Waajhid protective mist from Whole foods I see they sell it at CVS now. She did my hair a few years back in braids. One of her stylist did my braids on Sunday with the no knot techique. She is very knowledgeable about growing hair naturally.


----------



## Poranges (Nov 17, 2009)

prisytomboy said:


> GET THE HECK OUT OF HERE!!!!!  I know you are too happy cause I haven't found the magic trick yet so I dread wash day.
> 
> Congrats!!!  I'm happy for ya!



Yes Girl! I jumped out of the shower so my husband could feel my roots...he didn't get it ..


----------



## Khaiya (Nov 17, 2009)

prisytomboy said:


> I've looked and looked but I can't find the Scarf Method anywhere.  It is no longer in Sylver2's Fotki.  I did PM her so hopefully she'll respond.  I'm just trying to imagine the process...if I used a fine tooth comb I would pull most of my hair out or I will have to section is centimeter sections
> 
> Thanks for enlightening me about the Scarf Method….much appreciation!
> I've looked and looked but I can't find the Scarf Method anywhere.  It is no longer in Sylver2's Fotki.  I did PM her so hopefully she'll respond.  I'm just trying to imagine the process...if I used a fine tooth comb I would pull most of my hair out or I will have to section is centimeter sections
> ...



She has a youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/sylver2
The fine tooth comb and scarf are awesome! You dont comb through with the comb, you just kinda use the comb to smooth the NG.....its hard to explain, you'll have to see in the video 

I tried it and this was the result: 
Before (measuring my NG)






After





I dont know if you can tell, but its A LOT smoother after!


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 17, 2009)

hair4romheaven said:


> I purchased my Taliah Waajhid protective mist from Whole foods I see they sell it at CVS now. *She did my hair a few years back in braids. One of her stylist did my braids on Sunday with the no knot techique. She is very knowledgeable about growing hair naturally.*


 
Sorry for sounding a lil slow but.....who?  Are you referring to the brand name "Taliah Waajhid"?  I'm sorry. 

Thanks so much all your help!!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 17, 2009)

Khaiya said:


> She has a youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/sylver2
> The fine tooth comb and scarf are awesome! You dont comb through with the comb, you just kinda use the comb to smooth the NG.....its hard to explain, you'll have to see in the video
> 
> I tried it and this was the result:
> ...


thanks for sharing!


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 17, 2009)

Poranges said:


> Yes Girl! I jumped out of the shower so my husband could feel my roots...he didn't get it ..


 
 Girl I hear ya! and some men never will.  I wish our game was as easy as theirs!


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 17, 2009)

Khaiya said:


> She has a youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/sylver2
> The fine tooth comb and scarf are awesome! You dont comb through with the comb, you just kinda use the comb to smooth the NG.....its hard to explain, you'll have to see in the video
> 
> I tried it and this was the result:
> ...


 

HECK YEAH I CAN TELL!!!!!  Your hair look amazing!!!!  Thanks so much for the channel.  I looked at her youtube link before but did not see the scarf method.  I will look again...I NEED YOUR RESULTS IN A BAD WAY!!!!  Thanks again!!!  

I must say there are some members on her that really know how to make a newbie feel welcomed!!!!!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 17, 2009)

prisytomboy said:


> Sorry for sounding a lil slow but.....who?  Are you referring to the brand name "Taliah Waajhid"?  I'm sorry.
> 
> Thanks so much all your help!!!!



Yes the brand name. She also has a natural hair care salon in atlanta. She doesn't do hair anymore since she travels with the hair care shows etc..however I still use her stylist for braids since they use the no knot technique


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 17, 2009)

Khaiya said:


> She has a youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/sylver2
> The fine tooth comb and scarf are awesome! You dont comb through with the comb, you just kinda use the comb to smooth the NG.....its hard to explain, you'll have to see in the video
> 
> I tried it and this was the result:
> ...


 
awwwwww got it!!!!!!   

BIG THANKS TO YOU AND SYLVER2!!!!!!


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 17, 2009)

hair4romheaven said:


> Yes the brand name. She also has a natural hair care salon in atlanta. She doesn't do hair anymore since she travels with the hair care shows etc..however I still use her stylist for braids since they use the no knot technique


 
Gotcha!!!! Thank you for your patience!


----------



## anulook (Nov 17, 2009)

Ladies thanks so much! I'm a newbie and all the input and support is awesome. 

I just had a touch up this past Saturday, so I'm going to try the stretch. Also how often should I co-wash between an actual wash? And moisture, is coconut oil good for relaxed hair?


----------



## Poranges (Nov 17, 2009)

anulook said:


> Ladies thanks so much! I'm a newbie and all the input and support is awesome.
> 
> I just had a touch up this past Saturday, so I'm going to try the stretch. Also how often should I co-wash between an actual wash? And moisture, is coconut oil good for relaxed hair?



I co-wash one to two days between washes. Coconut Oil is nice, makes my hair shiny and soft but in warmer months only.


----------



## lana (Nov 17, 2009)

Lately I'm washing every 2 weeks. I'm 10 weeks post relaxer and planning to stretch until my hair tells me it's time to TEXlax. 

I use Mizani No Lye for sensitive scalp and although I love it. I noticed that my hair looks dry. At first I was going to just rinse it black using Sebastians (after much research) and now...I'm thinking maybe it's the No-Lye Mizani...In the past when I was relaxed I used a Lye Relaxer and my hair was neved "dull" looking. 

I know it's not product build up. I know I moisturize and deep condition with heat on the regular. So...I think it's the relaxer. 

Anyone else experiencing this issue? Any one have any suggestions? I def need support. I do everything myself for my hair. So it's between me and this board.  Thanks ladies.


----------



## Khaiya (Nov 17, 2009)

^yes! I was using ORS No-Lye and my hair was dull, dry and lifeless, as soon as i switched to the lye version the difference was like night and day! I would NEVER go back to no-lye.

There are people on here that use no-lye and have beautiful hair though, i think it can work if you use a chelating shampoo each time to remove the calcium deposits no-lye leaves behind and if you stay on top of your moisture regimen. Personally i'll just stick to lye.


----------



## anulook (Nov 17, 2009)

Poranges said:


> I co-wash one to two days between washes. Coconut Oil is nice, makes my hair shiny and soft but in warmer months only.




Thanks for the info! :wink2:

Any recommendations on DC's, and if I should mix any EO in it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 17, 2009)

what is textlaxed.


----------



## Poranges (Nov 17, 2009)

anulook said:


> Thanks for the info! :wink2:
> 
> Any recommendations on DC's, and if I should mix any EO in it.



DC's I use and love:

-Hairveda Strinillah
-Shecentit Supersoft Honey Rinse
-Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment
-Lustrasilk Cholesterol

I use Aphogee 2 min weekly before using to maintain a protein/moisture balance. HTH.


----------



## Poranges (Nov 17, 2009)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> what is textlaxed.



When someone relaxes but only allows it to process 1/2 or 1/4 of the time. Thus, they still have a wave/curl pattern similar to natural hair but looser.


----------



## EishBuhgeish (Nov 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I so wish I could help you with this one. I am just in my transitioning stage to texlaxed and have been wearing a lot of wigs, braids and cornrows. Why don't you consider drying your hair in rollers as opposed to blow drying it after your washes and keep it rollerset every night. I feel the texlaxed hair will respond better if trained in rollers from the wash day. Just a suggestion...



This weekend I rollerset and it turned out very wwell. It seems to hold up better due 2 the thickness. I'm mad I waited this long.

Thanks Aggie!


----------



## LatterGlory (Nov 17, 2009)

I relaxed/ texlaxed.

My hair ends does really well with Afrodetangler.

Since using AO line and Afrodetangler hair does not need serum for shine.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 17, 2009)

OH, OK. THANKS


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 17, 2009)

Stalking Sylver2's fotki is the ONLY reason I've been able to stretch my relaxer this far.  I learned how to do the scarf method, use a fine tooth comb for my NG, bantu knot outs, etc.  

She is my hair idol!


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ladies, does anybody pin curl their hair at night?  Bantu knots just don't work for me.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 17, 2009)

LisaLisa1908 said:


> Ladies, does anybody pin curl their hair at night?  Bantu knots just don't work for me.



I do Lisa. I can't do bantu knots successfully but I can pin curl my butt off. I do thicker ones in the back sections and secure them with two overlapping pins. I can get away with one pin on the sides. I leave them in until I get finished showering and brushing my teeth. I also pin curl before I workout when I know I won't have time to wash or at least rinse my head out afterwards. I don't remove the pincurls until my head feels completely dry after the workout so I don't frizz up. 

I'm trying to stretch more time between washes right now until I can go in for my haircut so pin curls have been helping me a lot.


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 18, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> I do Lisa. I can't do bantu knots successfully but I can pin curl my butt off. I do thicker ones in the back sections and secure them with two overlapping pins. I can get away with one pin on the sides. I leave them in until I get finished showering and brushing my teeth. I* also pin curl before I workout* when I know I won't have time to wash or at least rinse my head out afterwards. *I don't remove the pincurls until my head feels completely dry after the workout so I don't frizz up.*
> 
> I'm trying to stretch more time between washes right now until I can go in for my haircut so pin curls have been helping me a lot.



WOW!!!!  Thank you...this is a great idea!!!!  I've lost all my motivation   I fell off the bandwagon and just have laid down in the middle of the road.  LOL  anywho....another thread!

I'm with you    I can do some pin curls but those darn bantus...ugh!!!    Pin curls save me from using so much heat, my hair turns out with pretty waves/curls and a lot of body...but my hair has body all the time!!!  I LUV PIN CURLS!!!  I do big ones....about 8-10....nice everytime!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 18, 2009)

lana said:


> Lately I'm washing every 2 weeks. I'm 10 weeks post relaxer and planning to stretch until my hair tells me it's time to TEXlax.
> 
> I use Mizani No Lye for sensitive scalp and although I love it. I noticed that my hair looks dry. At first I was going to just rinse it black using Sebastians (after much research) and now...I'm thinking maybe it's the No-Lye Mizani...In the past when I was relaxed I used a Lye Relaxer and my hair was neved "dull" looking.
> 
> ...


 
lana no lye relaxers really killed my hair when I used it 2 years ago. I still have of the dull ends hanging onto my head and I am so glad I made this decision to transition to texlaxed hair because when I relax again, I will be starting it out with Mizani MBB lye mild relaxer. 

I could actually see the difference between the lye and the no-lye relaxed hair. It's aweful and I can't wait to get my hair back the way I like it. It's taking some time, but I am asking God for to handle it with love and care moving forward. 

Also, I have placed my hair into God's hands this time around so that it will flourish for HIS glory because I do NOT possess the power to make one hair on my head grow but I know HE does. Sorry about the preaching but I cannot leave God out.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 18, 2009)

sunnieb said:


> Stalking Sylver2's fotki is the ONLY reason I've been able to stretch my relaxer this far. I learned how to do the scarf method, use a fine tooth comb for my NG, bantu knot outs, etc.
> 
> She is my hair idol!


 
I agree Khaiya. Sylver2 is my relaxer stretching inspiration too and I stalk her fotki periodically myself for continued inspiration.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 18, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> I do Lisa. I can't do bantu knots successfully but I can pin curl my butt off. I do thicker ones in the back sections and secure them with two overlapping pins. I can get away with one pin on the sides. I leave them in until I get finished showering and brushing my teeth. I also pin curl before I workout when I know I won't have time to wash or at least rinse my head out afterwards. I don't remove the pincurls until my head feels completely dry after the workout so I don't frizz up.
> 
> I'm trying to stretch more time between washes right now until I can go in for my haircut so pin curls have been helping me a lot.


 

I don't know how to pincurl my hair yet, but I will start learning to do them so that when I am finished with this long stretch, I can turn to it. 

I cannot for the life of me, sleep with those big rollers in my hair. By morning, half of them are out or out anyway and my hair end up looking all wild and crazy, so thank goodness I'm hiding my hair for now.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 18, 2009)

EishBuhgeish said:


> This weekend I rollerset and it turned out very wwell. It seems to hold up better due 2 the thickness. I'm mad I waited this long.
> 
> Thanks Aggie!


 
You're welcomed Eishbuhgeish.


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I don't know how to pincurl my hair yet, but I will start learning to do them so that when I am finished with this long stretch, I can turn to it.
> 
> *I cannot for the life of me, sleep with those big rollers in my hair. By morning, half of them are out or out anyway and my hair end up looking all wild and crazy*, so thank goodness I'm hiding my hair for now.


 

  Aggie, please stop!!!  That was too funny!  I can't be laughing all loud at work....they gone know I'm not working.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Nov 18, 2009)

Gymmie, you are my favorite person right now, thank you again.

Aggie, pin curling has really saved me.  It's a skill worth learning, believe me.  There are some youtube vids, I forget the one I watched but once I figured out how to wind my hair and place the clips/pins, I was good to go.

Gymmie I picked up some GVP Joico K-Pak...now how do I use it as a protein treatment?    LOL


----------



## taz007 (Nov 18, 2009)

Relaxed last night with Phyto I and I think that my hair just laughed at that relaxer .

I am under the steamer now and will either blow dry or rollerset after.  I think that I may need to stick with Phyto II.


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 18, 2009)

hair4romheaven said:


> I purchased my Taliah Waajhid protective mist from Whole foods I see they sell it at CVS now. She did my hair a few years back in braids. One of her stylist did my braids on Sunday with the no knot techique. She is very knowledgeable about growing hair naturally.



  I've been to 4 BSS that Taliah Waajid listed as a location on the site and WholeFoods.....NO SUCH LUCK!    I'm going to contact them about those bootleg BSS....got me wasting gas...

Ugh!!!! I hate shipping fees!!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2009)

prisytomboy said:


> Aggie, please stop!!! That was too funny! I can't be laughing all loud at work....they gone know I'm not working.


 
It's okay honey, laughing is really good for the soul so I try to do as much of it as I can when I can.



LisaLisa1908 said:


> Gymmie, you are my favorite person right now, thank you again.
> 
> Aggie, pin curling has really saved me. It's a skill worth learning, believe me. There are some youtube vids, I forget the one I watched but once I figured out how to wind my hair and place the clips/pins, I was good to go.
> 
> Gymmie I picked up some GVP Joico K-Pak...now how do I use it as a protein treatment?  LOL


 
Thanks LL, I will check some of those videos out.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 19, 2009)

If anyone knows of a good youtube pin curl tutorial, please post it.  Now that I've mastered bantu knot outs, I want to learn to pin curl also.

ETA:  ^^^I'm just now seeing the previous post.  I'll go on yt and see if I can find this method you mentioned.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 19, 2009)

LisaLisa1908 said:


> Gymmie, you are my favorite person right now, thank you again.
> 
> Aggie, pin curling has really saved me.  It's a skill worth learning, believe me.  There are some youtube vids, I forget the one I watched but once I figured out how to wind my hair and place the clips/pins, I was good to go.
> 
> Gymmie I picked up some GVP Joico K-Pak...now how do I use it as a protein treatment?    LOL



I would use the k-pak as directed especially at first. I think part of the problem with "protein" is using the product incorrectly. I mean, why leave it on your head for 30 minutes if it says 2 minutes...then get mad when your hair feels hard or then have to go sit for another hour with another conditioner when you just could have done it for 3-5 minutes in the beginning and be done with it?   Especially since you have thicker hair.


----------



## taz007 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok, ladies!  I think that I found it!

After I relax my hair I have a ton of shed hair.  When I rinse out my relaxer and usually I lose, what appears to me to be, a ton of hair.

This time I lost _maybe_ *1* hair!

Here is what I did.  The day before my relaxer (I know, next time I will wait 3 days) I applied garlic oil to my scalp and protein on my hair and rinsed.  The day of the relaxer I applied JBCO to my scalp and relaxed my hair.  

I then applied Aloe Vera gel and garlic oil to my scalp again and applied protein to my hair and left them in over night. 

No... shed... hair!!!  Very little hair has come out since.

I hope that this helps someone.


----------



## Arcadian (Nov 23, 2009)

Taz, phyto is kind of ...  weird.  If you choose to stick with Index 1 you will for sure have to use more of the product to get a straighter result.

I use index 2, use less of the product,  so that I am wavelaxed without going totally bone straight though I process for the full amount of time (sometimes I go over, though thats not recommended). 

I did do a test and see if more product would  illicit a straighter result (and Oh man did it!)  My hair was still strong just way straighter than I wanted.

If you base your scalp prior you may not need to as much using index 1 (I've never based my scalp on phyto but thats jus me)  heavy oils and index 1 don't exactly mix, even if you process for the full amount of time.

-A


----------



## Arcadian (Nov 23, 2009)

When I was cleaning out the hair closet  I found 2 tubs of Elasta QP mango butter.

Now granted I haven't used the stuff in a long time, but those tubs were unused.  so um....

I went ahead and used a little.

I think i'm in love again. 

I'm finding as my hair gets longer, its way way drier at the ends and I'm starting to need something daily. 

Phyto 9?  meh.  My hair was like "is that all you got?"  I can see using it for when I wear my hair down (good thing I didn't buy a lot of this stuff!)


-A


----------



## SmartyPants (Nov 23, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Relaxed last night with Phyto I and I think that my hair just laughed at that relaxer .
> 
> I am under the steamer now and will either blow dry or rollerset after.  I think that I may need to stick with Phyto II.




I am one of the few people who actually burned with Phyto II....























It may have had something to do with with fact that I used sulfur-based Boundless Tresses the day before I relaxed.


----------



## taz007 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, I am going to stick with Phyto II.  I left Phyto I on for 30 minutes and smoothed the whole time with a fine toothed comb.   

I get better results with II.


----------



## Arian (Nov 23, 2009)

Does anyone else have any stray hairs (smaller pieces) stick up after flat ironing?  Is this static or broken hairs?  It's not a whole lot, but it bothers me to some degree.  Is this fixable?  I do have some layers that are growing out, but they aren't that short...


----------



## lana (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm wondering if my hair is dry because I'm using Mizani - No-lye. 

*Aggie,* thank you for your response. So you were saying No-lye is bad for your hair and LYE worked fine. I appreciate your input.  

I'm still undecided and I would appreciate it if others wouldn't mind helping me figure this out since I'm a do it yourselfer - my hair seems dry and I use Mizani - For Sensitive Scalp which I believe is "no-lye" (off to google that). I'm a 4a/b

My hair is APL and almost right above my bra-strap when straightened...and I *Texlax,* so I'm not applying the relaxer for more than 5-7 minutes (with smoothing of the edges only). *Soo...should I be using Mizani mild LYE relaxer instead??? Thank you for any more replies. I'm at 12 weeks post relaxer, or maybe 13 weeks, because I think I counted wrong. *


----------



## taz007 (Nov 23, 2009)

BamaBeauty1985 said:


> Does anyone else have any stray hairs (smaller pieces) stick up after flat ironing?  Is this static or broken hairs?  It's not a whole lot, but it bothers me to some degree.  Is this fixable?  I do have some layers that are growing out, but they aren't that short...



Bama,

Your hair is so shiny!  What is your regime?


----------



## lana (Nov 23, 2009)

http://www.associatedcontent.com/ar..._chemical_relaxing_better_pg2_pg2.html?cat=69

This gave me some useful information and I've decided to stick with a no lye relaxer for now, but I need to use a chelating shampoo on relaxer day and a few days after I relax and see if that helps me pick up more moisture from my treatments.  I'll try this and see...but I would still love to find new responses. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Americka (Nov 23, 2009)

lana said:


> http://www.associatedcontent.com/ar..._chemical_relaxing_better_pg2_pg2.html?cat=69
> 
> This gave me some useful information and I've decided to stick with a no lye relaxer for now, but I need to use a chelating shampoo on relaxer day and a few days after I relax and see if that helps me pick up more moisture from my treatments.  I'll try this and see...but I would still love to find new responses. Thanks ladies!



Yes, Sistaslick's articles are excellent. In fact, I printed two of them and read them prior to relaxing.


----------



## Arian (Nov 23, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Bama,
> 
> Your hair is so shiny!  What is your regime?




Thank you!  To be honest, I'm still working on a regimen...

I basically wash and DC every 7-10 days..either rollerset or flat iron.  I don't really plan my protein or moisture DC's, but generally I do a protein DC on the week following a relaxer, the week before a relaxer, and on week 6...I moisturize at night with Elasta QP Recovery because it is light and doesn't weigh hair down...I need to seal the ends, but I don't.  Trust me, I still have issues because every now and then I see some splits.


Guess you can never fully get rid of those...

ETA:  I relax every 10 weeks (right now).


----------



## JMH1908 (Nov 23, 2009)

My hair is the opposite of some as I use the no-lye Gentle Treatment. This is the only relaxer that has not given me any problems...I tried using the lye relaxers before and it dried my hair out horribly, along with some breakage and shedding  I will never use them again, but I believe it also depends on the brand and hair type as well, but I will stick to my no-lye for now because it has never failed me yet.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 23, 2009)

BamaBeauty1985 said:


> Does anyone else have any stray hairs (smaller pieces) stick up after flat ironing?  Is this static or broken hairs?  It's not a whole lot, but it bothers me to some degree.  Is this fixable?  I do have some layers that are growing out, but they aren't that short...



Where are the hairs mostly? I could be broken hairs from previous breakage (that is if your hair is currently not breaking). In either case, you are going to have to work with it until it grows out. You can try flat ironing on a lower heat in these areas and use a thermal styling spray that will give you a little hold to smooth it down. My favorite for this purpose is the Nutrelle (sp?) spray in an orange bottle at sallys. Its one of those Sallys brands that knocks off another line. It is alcohol free and gives the hair a little hold after styling. You can also try rubbing a little pomade lightly over the hairs after styling.


----------



## Arian (Nov 23, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> Where are the hairs mostly? I could be broken hairs from previous breakage (that is if your hair is currently not breaking). In either case, you are going to have to work with it until it grows out. You can try flat ironing on a lower heat in these areas and use a thermal styling spray that will give you a little hold to smooth it down. My favorite for this purpose is the Nutrelle (sp?) spray in an orange bottle at sallys. Its one of those Sallys brands that knocks off another line. It is alcohol free and gives the hair a little hold after styling. You can also try rubbing a little pomade lightly over the hairs after styling.




Thank you, Gym...it's not breaking now.  they are near the crown and a little sprinkling along the sides.  I do have another question that perhaps you can answer for me as well.  When hair is dry before flat ironing, is Chi Silk Infusion enough, you think?  Or should a heat protectant spray be used in conjunction with the CSI?  Sometimes I think this is what I am doing wrong because I seem to think that CSI alone is a heat protectant.


----------



## taz007 (Nov 23, 2009)

BamaBeauty1985 said:


> Thank you, Gym...it's not breaking now.  they are near the crown and a little sprinkling along the sides.  I do have another question that perhaps you can answer for me as well.  When hair is dry before flat ironing, is Chi Silk Infusion enough, you think?  Or should a heat protectant spray be used in conjunction with the CSI?  Sometimes I think this is what I am doing wrong because I seem to think that CSI alone is a heat protectant.


I like to use Nioxin Bliss with the Chi for extra protection.  I got the idea from here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYejkW9sBlA&feature=PlayList&p=D9D630F33118235F&index=2

HTH


----------



## Arian (Nov 23, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I like to use Nioxin Bliss with the Chi for extra protection.  I got the idea from here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYejkW9sBlA&feature=PlayList&p=D9D630F33118235F&index=2
> 
> HTH




Thank you!  I didn't think it was good enough alone.  Because no matter what I do, I have those darn splits after flat ironing 

ETA:  I loooove this thread!  I feel like I can get all my questions answered without starting a bunch of new threads....


----------



## Bachelorette (Nov 23, 2009)

No-lye relax heads might wanna read this thread

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=131270&highlight=ceramides


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2009)

lana said:


> I'm wondering if my hair is dry because I'm using Mizani - No-lye.
> 
> *Aggie,* thank you for your response. So you were saying No-lye is bad for your hair and LYE worked fine. I appreciate your input.
> 
> ...


 
This is the relaxer I use but I use Mizani Butter Blend. My fine hairs could not handle no-lye relaxers.


----------



## Brittanie87 (Nov 24, 2009)

I think I'm going to try HS Mild next time I texlax. I've been using the Regular thinking I was relaxing but I always ended up textlax even after the right time and smoothing it down. So I'm wonder if I should just stick with the regular and add some oil in it. I don't want my hair to laugh at me using mild.

Speaking of HS, I had to toss my last jug out. I had about 2 more applications with that.I'm thinking I'd like to have my hair more under processed. I added in some Grapeseed oil on a whim. I had a brain fart and  couldn't remember if I needed 2 tbsp or more in there. And what do I do- instead of coming on here like most people would- I added 1/4 cup of the oil to it. 

I'm sitting there stirring for 5 minutes and it still isn't creamy like it was. I tried to stir it with a spoon, my applicator brush and it just slid off. Instead it looked like the relaxer had broken up into clumps and was floating in the oil. I'm ticked because GSO is my favorite oil and I wasted that and my HS. 

I guess the moral of the story is to not add that much oil in a relaxer when you only have about a quarter relaxer left. Also to not be lazy, come on here a do a search. 

I'd also like to say thank you to Gymfreak for doing her review on HS.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2009)

Brittanie87 said:


> I think I'm going to try HS Mild next time I texlax. I've been using the Regular thinking I was relaxing but I always ended up textlax even after the right time and smoothing it down. So I'm wonder if I should just stick with the regular and add some oil in it. I don't want my hair to laugh at me using mild.
> 
> Speaking of HS, I had to toss my last jug out. I had about 2 more applications with that.I'm thinking I'd like to have my hair more under processed. I added in some Grapeseed oil on a whim. I had a brain fart and couldn't remember if I needed 2 tbsp or more in there. And what do I do- instead of coming on here like most people would- I added 1/4 cup of the oil to it.
> 
> ...


 
This post is too cute Brittanie and it made me laugh too. Thanks for sharing it. You ladies are having so much fun with all this relaxer mixing that I want to relax now but I made a commitment to myself to stretch 18-20 months this time and I'm sticking to it.

How did your relaxer turn out anyway Britt?


----------



## Brittanie87 (Nov 25, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This post is too cute Brittanie and it made me laugh too. Thanks for sharing it. You ladies are having so much fun with all this relaxer mixing that I want to relax now but I made a commitment to myself to stretch 18-20 months this time and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> How did your relaxer turn out anyway Britt?


 
I'm on a 12 week stretch right now. I'm not due for a touch up until new year's day. I figure if I don't have it in my possession, then I can't texlax sooner. I was going for a 13 week stretch last time and only had a few days left, but I got a bad case of hands in the hair syndrome. Next thing I know I'm texlaxing my hair. I get anxious to see my progess.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Nov 27, 2009)

bump bump bump

Going to wash, dc, blow dry and flat iron tomorrow.  My edges are fuzzy and my kitchen is doing its 4a super tight curly thing so me and my Denman are going to have to work it out.  If I get blessed in the next couple of weeks I'm pulling the trigger on a Runway; if not, I'm going for the 1-1/4" Chi turbo.


----------



## Brittanie87 (Nov 27, 2009)

I might be able to hit APL by mid next year. Since I'm 5'1 I wonder if I should only go to APL. I'd love to have BSL but on me that would almost be midback. I'm caught up between trying MBB and HS mild for my next texlax. I'm scared to mess with lye still though.


----------



## taz007 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you, Jahzyira!  Ceramides was it!

I have been complaining about my hair not having shine and feeling dry no matter what I did.  Until now...

I applied the Biolage Ceramide cream to my hair (it has a watery consistency). Now the directions say to leave it in for 5-10 minutes and rinse.  Of course I had to do my own thing and steam it in for 30 minutes and wow !

As soon as that cream touched my hair, it was instantly silky and shiny (That is a definite feat for my hair).    My hair is still so very soft!

So what I will do is apply this treatment once per month and add this to my Phyto II relaxer as well.

Ceramides are a definite must for No-Lye, relaxed heads!


----------



## Poranges (Nov 28, 2009)

I've been away for a while but just wanna say hey to all and taz007 keep growing girl!!!...your relaxer results are FAB!


----------



## jahzyira (Nov 28, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Thank you, Jahzyira!  Ceramides was it!
> 
> I have been complaining about my hair not having shine and feeling dry no matter what I did.  Until now...
> 
> ...



Yessss! Your more than welcome! Ceramides are the truth! My hair was so dry and brittle when I used to no lye. After my first treatment,  I noticed instant results.... soft, shiny hair! My strands are so fragile and protein sensitive ceramides give me the strength I need. Youll definitely love them in your relaxer as well. Itll rebuild the cuticle layers the relaxer takes away...


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Nov 29, 2009)

I definitely need to check out ceramides.  My hair is dry all the time as well.


----------



## taz007 (Nov 29, 2009)

jahzyira said:


> Yessss! Your more than welcome! Ceramides are the truth! My hair was so dry and brittle when I used to no lye. After my first treatment,  I noticed instant results.... soft, shiny hair! My strands are so fragile and protein sensitive ceramides give me the strength I need. Youll definitely love them in your relaxer as well. Itll rebuild the cuticle layers the relaxer takes away...


Imma say this one mo 'gin.  Ceramides are the TRUTH!! My hair is still moisturized 3 days later and I have not put any additional moisturizer, of any kind, in my hair.  

What type of ceramides are you using, Jahzyira?  In fact, what is everyone else using?  How often do you apply it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Thank you, Jahzyira! *Ceramides was it!*
> 
> *I have been complaining about my hair not having shine and feeling dry no matter what I did. Until now...*
> 
> ...


 


jahzyira said:


> Yessss! Your more than welcome! *Ceramides are the truth! My hair was so dry and brittle when I used to no lye. After my first treatment, I noticed instant results.... soft, shiny hair! My strands are so fragile and protein sensitive ceramides give me the strength I need. Youll definitely love them in your relaxer as well. Itll rebuild the cuticle layers the relaxer takes away*...


 
Jahzyira & Taz:  The Topic of the Use Of Ceramicides is definitely one of great interest. 

J: I read your post in the University for Relaxed Heads and Taz & I talked via pm.  It is a very important Subject for Ladies with Relaxed Hair.  Just as Porosity Issues and Protein and other things that can plague our overall Hair Care.

I will be looking to incorporate this into my current Regimen as well.  Even though I Relax with Lye, I feel it can be of great benefit to the overall rebuilding of the structure of your Hair.

Thanks Ladies


----------



## jahzyira (Nov 29, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Imma say this one mo 'gin.  Ceramides are the TRUTH!! My hair is still moisturized 3 days later and I have not put any additional moisturizer, of any kind, in my hair.
> 
> What type of ceramides are you using, Jahzyira?  In fact, what is everyone else using?  How often do you apply it?



Taz.... Sad to say, my hair is addicted to ceramides! Since im a pj, I keep tons of ceramide products in rotation. Now a days I use Redken Real Control Rich Defender (a rich gel like conditioner),Lanza Healing Color Trauma Treatment, Manuka Mud Conditioner, Biolage( Cera Repair, Fortifying Conditioner, Fortifying Leave-In spray) Cupuacu butter and Eucalyptus essential oil which is said to have phytosterols(natural plant ceramides)...

I usually mix my conditioner concoction, add a lil of the Rich Defender, Trauma Treatment( when i need a dose of strong protein), a vial of the Cera Repair, melted cupuacu butter and a few drops of the eucalyptus oil. I deep condition overnight with this once to twice a week. Since im in braids I use the Biolage Fortifying leave-in spray, S-curl or Wave Nouveau, and seal with my homemade hair butter( Cupuacu butter, Eucalyptus, emu, and castor oil) almost every day... Ive stuck to this regimen since august and I must say, Ill be 18 weeks post in a few days....my newgrowth and ends have never felt  soooo soft, delicious, and strong.

Also Taz, you mentioned using the Biolage Ceramide Cream.... Were you referring to the Cera Repair or is this a new product? Im always on the hunt for something different... Next, I plan on treating myself to some Kerastase Vita Ciment, and Lipo Recharge treatments. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Jahzyira & Taz:  The Topic of the Use Of Ceramicides is definitely one of great interest.
> 
> J: I read your post in the University for Relaxed Heads and Taz & I talked via pm. * It is a very important Subject for Ladies with Relaxed Hair.*  Just as Porosity Issues and Protein and other things that can plague our overall Hair Care.
> 
> ...



Your welcome. And I definitely agree, ceramides are a key factor in achieving healthy, relaxed hair. I use lye too and my hair has never felt stronger. Once you start using them youll notice softer, stronger, and shinier hair with lots of moisture retention....


----------



## taz007 (Nov 29, 2009)

jahzyira said:


> Taz.... Sad to say, my hair is addicted to ceramides! Since im a pj, I keep tons of ceramide products in rotation. Now a days I use Redken Real Control Rich Defender (a rich gel like conditioner),Lanza Healing Color Trauma Treatment, Manuka Mud Conditioner, Biolage( Cera Repair, Fortifying Conditioner, Fortifying Leave-In spray) Cupuacu butter and Eucalyptus essential oil which is said to have phytosterols(natural plant ceramides)...


 @ your stash!

I used Biolage By Matrix Cera Hydratherapie Repair.  I will be purchasing the Fortetherapie tomorrow.

This the last piece that I needed for my regime.


----------



## Khaiya (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me about this guys, i was ceramide crazy a few months ago but somehow i kinda fell off (i guess cause i stretch longer now an i self relax so sometimes i just dont remember) But i'll start it up again, maybe i'll put some in my relaxer........


----------



## Khaiya (Dec 1, 2009)

Aggie, what do you use to texturize? MBB Mild or Regular?


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 1, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Thank you, Jahzyira! Ceramides was it!
> 
> I have been complaining about my hair not having shine and feeling dry no matter what I did. Until now...
> 
> ...


 
Have you ever thought about switching to lye? I can tell a marked difference in my lye vs. no-lye hair. The lye hair is thicker, softer, feels healthier and holds a little more texture. I don't have as many issues as my hair as I did when my head was all no-lye.

Just a thought


----------



## ellehair (Dec 1, 2009)

Im actually thinking of switching to Lye in my next relaxer, what brands do you all suggest?  

also once you switch are you getting rid of( trimming little by little) the NO LYE relaxed hair or do you just keep both or do a corrective on the previous no lye hair??


----------



## jahzyira (Dec 1, 2009)

taz007 said:


> @ your stash!
> 
> I used Biolage By Matrix Cera Hydratherapie Repair.  I will be purchasing the Fortetherapie tomorrow.
> 
> This the last piece that I needed for my regime.





taz007 said:


> *@ your stash!*
> 
> I used Biolage By Matrix Cera Hydratherapie Repair.  I will be purchasing the Fortetherapie tomorrow.
> 
> This the last piece that I needed for my regime.



And thats jus my ceramide stash.... I wont go into my cheapie, handmade, and too darn expensive stashes lol.


----------



## ayoung (Dec 1, 2009)

Def. gonna read this entire thread... and look into ceramides


----------



## taz007 (Dec 5, 2009)

Has anyone one used Mizani Thermasmooth and doing a rollerset?


----------



## taz007 (Dec 6, 2009)

Bump .........................


----------



## Bachelorette (Dec 6, 2009)

Bump for newbies


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 6, 2009)

i am currently 2 months post as of today. My new growth is behaving well. I am having problem with keeping moisture in even when i seal. hopefully when i received my roux Porosity control shampoo this week i can wash my hair wit it and hopefully i'll get my moisture back


----------



## Toy (Dec 6, 2009)

Relaxed head checking in, i am currently 8 wks will be 9 on tuesday going for 12wks i use to stretch til 16wks its just not for me .


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey ladies, I need some advice. In September I discovered that my problems with my hair were as a result of too much moisture. So I did a Protein treatment; Aphogee damaged hair shampoo, Aphogee two step protein treatment, Moisturizing Deep Condition and protein leave in then I weaved it up for about 6 weeks. 

Now Im about the start the cycle all over again and this time I want to leave some hair out around the edges and the top, so I plan on doing a touch up. At which point do I following my protein treatment again? Do I relax and neutralize then do the protein to-do? Or what?

TIA!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Dec 7, 2009)

trinidarkie1 said:


> Hey ladies, I need some advice. In September I discovered that my problems with my hair were as a result of too much moisture. So I did a Protein treatment; Aphogee damaged hair shampoo, Aphogee two step protein treatment, Moisturizing Deep Condition and protein leave in then I weaved it up for about 6 weeks.
> 
> Now Im about the start the cycle all over again and this time I want to leave some hair out around the edges and the top, so I plan on doing a touch up. At which point do I following my protein treatment again? Do I relax and neutralize then do the protein to-do? Or what?
> 
> TIA!


 
Try the relax, rinse, protein, then neutralize method. Not the hardcore one though. Just a light protein. I forget the difference between the two Aphogee ones.


----------



## SmartyPants (Dec 7, 2009)

If you are using Aphogee, use the 2 min reconstructor NOT the 2-step in the relax, rinse, PROTEIN, neutralize sequence.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you ladies, looks like I have to go back to the beauty supply store, cos I have the 2 step thing.


----------



## jahzyira (Dec 7, 2009)

Coming up on 19 weeks post, and I must say ive just gotten over the obsessive compulsive urge to relax! Right now im still in large individual brainds bunned under a homemade wig, which Ive been loving more than my own hair. Ive been consistent with my regimen of deep conditioning overnight once a week.... moisturizing daily or every other day with s-curl, wave noveau, and biolage fortifying leave-in. Sometimes ill seal with castor oil, emu oil, or my homemade hair butter. Ive been rebraiding my hair every 4 to 6 weeks to avoid dreads....hopefully this combo takes me through February... I think ill try to push out another inch before I relax.


----------



## PikiNiki (Dec 7, 2009)

simplyhair said:


> I just checked out the thread regarding using silk before a relaxer. I found a thread where the OP used Wella Silk in her relaxer.
> 
> *Has anyone tried the liquid form of silk in their relaxer?* What about the powder version? Is one form better than the other? What were your results?


 I have on my dd and myself. I got it from lotioncrafter.com. We both use Affirm no-lye for sensitive scalps. I added too much to hers, and it was way underprocessed. On mine, I don't know if I added enough. I don't know if there's any way for me to tell if that portion of the hair is any stronger as a result. I attempted to research to find out how much I should add exactly, and came up with nothing. I will give it another try if I decide to relax again and let you guys know.


----------



## deusa80 (Dec 7, 2009)

bumping.........I'd like to see some pics...


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Dec 7, 2009)

After such a successful stretch (33 weeks), my first time out, I decided to relax every 6 months/24 weeks.  That would mean I should relax in mid-Feb, well, because of my 1 year LHCF anniversary, the holidays and an upcoming trip I've decided to relax this Friday.  I'm pretty excited, even though I didn't get to the full 24 weeks, at 17+ weeks I've still stretched longer than I would have before.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 7, 2009)

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> After such a successful stretch (33 weeks), my first time out, I decided to relax every 6 months/24 weeks.  That would mean I should relax in mid-Feb, well, because of my 1 year LHCF anniversary, the holidays and an upcoming trip I've decided to relax this Friday.  I'm pretty excited, even though I didn't get to the full 24 weeks, at 17+ weeks I've still stretched longer than I would have before.



Oooh, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Bachelorette (Dec 8, 2009)

bestblackgirl said:


> i am currently 2 months post as of today. My new growth is behaving well. I am having problem with keeping moisture in even when i seal. hopefully when i received my roux Porosity control shampoo this week i can wash my hair wit it and hopefully i'll get my moisture back



Roux Control Shampoo or you mean the Conditioner?


----------



## Kellum (Dec 8, 2009)

Crap my laptop is acting a fool. I will be 20 weeks on Thurday and doing my touch up on this weekend to get ready for the HYH reveal. I don't think I will stretch this long again; at least not on purpose.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 8, 2009)

Bump!

Whew!  I made it through my first 12 week stretch!  I'm getting a touch up tomorrow!  Can't wait!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 8, 2009)

Kellum said:


> Crap my laptop is acting a fool. I will be 20 weeks on Thurday and doing my touch up on this weekend to get ready for the HYH reveal. I don't think I will stretch this long again; at least not on purpose.


 
Hey Kellum!  I'm getting ready for the HYH reveal too!  I can't wait for the reveal thread!  Hopefully I have something to reveal....erplexed


----------



## Esq.2B (Dec 9, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> Im actually thinking of switching to Lye in my next relaxer, what brands do you all suggest?
> 
> also once you switch are you getting rid of( trimming little by little) the NO LYE relaxed hair or do you just keep both or do a corrective on the previous no lye hair??


 
I just switched to lye myself.  I used Silk Elements Shea Butter Lye (regular strength).

Re: your 2nd question, I had the same question as well.  I purchased a chelating shampoo to help with the look/feel of the no-lye since it'll remove the calcium deposits left by the no-lye relaxer.  I'm not sure what to do with all of that no-lye hair that's still on my head though.


----------



## Sassion (Dec 12, 2009)

As posted previously, I am considering switching from no lye to lye relaxers as well... Problem is, I'm a DIY'er... Ladies please fill in with your tips/advice about making the transition 
TIA


----------



## KnottyGurl (Dec 12, 2009)

I definitely noticed the "dryness" with the no-lye these last two times I relaxed. I thought it was just me. I thank God for castor oil, it saved mah hurr. Anyway, I'm going to switch to lye for the next relaxer. I can't wait to see how it works out.

_Going back thru these posts to get the names of the best lye relaxers..._


----------



## baddison (Dec 12, 2009)

GeechyGurl said:


> I definitely noticed the "dryness" with the no-lye these last two times I relaxed. I thought it was just me. I thank God for castor oil, it saved mah hurr. Anyway, I'm going to switch to lye for the next relaxer. I can't wait to see how it works out.
> 
> _Going back thru these posts to get the names of the best lye relaxers..._


 

MIZANI BUTTER BLENDS !!!!


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Dec 12, 2009)

I switch to Lye months ago and I am so irritated because I can see the difference in the 2-3 inches of newgrowth that was relaxed with Lye verses the No-Lye alread on my head.  The lye hair looks silkier and smoother.


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Dec 13, 2009)

ladies can you please recommend a good weave tutorial? I want a full head with a visible part, Im not quite sure how to do so. Tracks are usually bad for the hair so Im wondering how you weave it up


----------



## Poranges (Dec 15, 2009)

Relaxing on Saturday! So excited!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 16, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm having so much trouble with a pre-relaxer regimen, is it ok to go in for a relaxer after almost a week of regular manipulation to the hair...like moisturizing sealing etc.. or do you have to have a totally clean slate...


----------



## Casarela (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm scared of lye relaxer my scalp is really sensitive...I can't afford the try ... thank God I don't have any issues with dryness.


----------



## panamoni (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm 9 weeks post, and will be going to 12.  Used Syntonics relaxer for the first time and I liked it (made my hair bone straight...I'll have to see if I can work on thickness)....

I've been having that dry problem lately, so I'm going to check out some of the products with ceremides.


----------



## simcha (Dec 17, 2009)

taz007 said:


> @ your stash!
> 
> I used Biolage By Matrix Cera Hydratherapie Repair.  I will be purchasing the Fortetherapie tomorrow.
> 
> This the last piece that I needed for my regime.



Damn!  Here I go again. I'm going to have to run out and by some of the Cera Hydratherapie Repair.  I've noticed my hair is dryer in the winter.  

Has anyone tried the Hydratherapie Ultra Moisturizing Balm?


----------



## simcha (Dec 17, 2009)

simcha said:


> Damn!  Here I go again. I'm going to have to run out and by some of the Cera Hydratherapie Repair.  I've noticed my hair is dryer in the winter.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Hydratherapie Ultra Moisturizing Balm?



I'm afraid I'm going to have to amend the above.  I can't in clear conscious purchase a new beauty product that tests on animals.  So I'm going to run out and try the L'Anza Healing ColorCare.  Of course, it's first on my list of "to-dos" tomorrow.  lol


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone add honey to their deep conditioners?  Has your hair started to lighten?  I thought by heating up the honey before mixing, it would lose its lightening strength, but I'm noticing my hair has light brown streaks.  I like the way it looks now, but I don't want it to keep getting lighter.  The honey does wonders for my hair and I'm not ready to give it up yet.  Any suggestions???


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 18, 2009)

Revamped my relaxing regimen a little - just relaxed 2 days ago 

Week Before - DC with Emergencee or Aphogee 2 step
Night before - Base hair with grease
Day of - Base again with Motions, Global Goddess...using Kenra Silk Protein conditioner on my ends

Relax with Mizani BB mixed with Keratin Amino Acids, Silk Amino Acids and Keratin Protein
Follow up with older version Nexxus Humectress ( for the moisture and the ceramides) 
Neutralize 2-3 times
Apply Neutral Protein Filler
Semi-Permanent Color
Loreal Mega Moisture
Rollerset

Post (about 2-3 days after relaxing) - will wash with a moisturizing shampoo and follow up with a moisturizing condish


----------



## ellehair (Dec 18, 2009)

for the hard protein the week before a relaxer.. Will an egg mixture suffice??
or is that not considered hard protein?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 18, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> for the hard protein the week before a relaxer.. Will an egg mixture suffice??
> or is that not considered hard protein?



Yes - egg mixed up with a moisturizing conditioner will work


----------



## ellehair (Dec 18, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Yes - egg mixed up with a moisturizing conditioner will work


 
Thanks, I've been wondering this for a while and I'm relaxing next week and have to go thru these step this weekend


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 18, 2009)

sunnieb said:


> Does anyone add honey to their deep conditioners?  Has your hair started to lighten?  I thought by heating up the honey before mixing, it would lose its lightening strength, but I'm noticing my hair has light brown streaks.  I like the way it looks now, but I don't want it to keep getting lighter.  The honey does wonders for my hair and I'm not ready to give it up yet.  Any suggestions???



I use honey in my DCs and I haven't noticed this. I know amla oil is supposed to darken up the hair, so maybe you could use that to counteract the honey.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 20, 2009)

Bump, Bump, Bump, Bump


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 22, 2009)

Ladies I have a question for you:

This past Thursday, I self relaxed with Mizani regular relaxer in mild and the results are not as straight as I would have liked. Instead of being bone straight I am more textured but not fully telaxed. My strands are wavy/krinkley. I am needing to get a dusting of 1/4" within the next few days and wanted to ask if I should purchase a blowdryer & flatiron to straighten my hair first or if I should just flat wrap it instead. I would prefer not to use any heat but if it would ensure getting a more accurate dusting from the stylist I have no problem doing it. Any advice/suggestions you ladies could give would be great and is really appreciated.

tia,
tishee


----------



## Kellum (Dec 22, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Ladies I have a question for you:
> 
> This past Thursday, I self relaxed with Mizani regular relaxer in mild and the results are not as straight as I would have liked. Instead of being bone straight I am more textured but not fully telaxed. My strands are wavy/krinkley. I am needing to get a dusting of 1/4" within the next few days and wanted to ask if I should purchase a blowdryer & flatiron to straighten my hair first or if I should just flat wrap it instead. I would prefer not to use any heat but if it would ensure getting a more accurate dusting from the stylist I have no problem doing it. Any advice/suggestions you ladies could give would be great and is really appreciated.
> 
> ...



From my experience I always get the best results when my hair is straight. I don't like using a lot of heat in my hair either, but I make the exception when it time for a trim. You don't want to have different variations of straightness in your hair. You may leave out with a lopsided trim. I don't even like getting trims on roller set hair because the lift at the roots can mess some people up. 

A good flat iron I would recommend is the Maxiglide MP. I got one and used it for the 2nd time almost a week ago. My hair has not felt dry at all. It straightens but also leaves the hair very moist because of the steam. I have been wearing it down the whole time since my flat iron and trim. HSN has specials on them.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 23, 2009)

Who relaxes every 7 weeks or earlier?  I think that I ask this every time I am around 5 weeks post 

I am getting antsy over here!


----------



## KnottyGurl (Dec 23, 2009)

Where are ya'll gettin this Mizani Butter Blends from? Do they sell it at Sally's? Also, are any of you adding anything to the creme before you apply it, like oils, conditioners, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 23, 2009)

^^^ I just purchased Mizani BB from Amazon.  I will use it only on the nape of my hair and plan to add EVOO/SAA to it.


----------



## Americka (Dec 23, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Who relaxes every 7 weeks or earlier?  I think that I ask this every time I am around 5 weeks post
> 
> I am getting antsy over here!



I relax between 7 and 10 weeks. I am going to do a corrective next Saturday because I have been under processed for the last three relaxers. I used ORS no lye for all of them. Does the Mizani BB come in no-lye or only lye? I've heard so many good things about this relaxer, but I've never self-relaxed using lye.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 23, 2009)

Americka said:


> I relax between 7 and 10 weeks. I am going to do a corrective next Saturday because I have been under processed for the last three relaxers. I used ORS no lye for all of them. Does the Mizani BB come in no-lye or only lye? I've heard so many good things about this relaxer, but I've never self-relaxed using lye.


This will be my first time using Mizani BB as I normally use Phyto II.  

I will be relaxing only my nape with Mizani in order to see if it is better for my hair.  

Although I do love my Phyto 

ETA: Mizani BB is lye.


----------



## Americka (Dec 23, 2009)

taz007 said:


> This will be my first time using Mizani BB as I normally use Phyto II.
> 
> I will be relaxing only my nape with Mizani in order to see if it is better for my hair.
> 
> Although I do love my Phyto



That was going to be my other question, but you answered it without me asking! LOL! *sigh* I really like ORS, but it left me really underprocessed the last time. I've never had that happen with any other relaxer.


----------



## baddison (Dec 23, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Ladies I have a question for you:
> 
> This past Thursday, I self relaxed with Mizani regular relaxer in mild and the results are not as straight as I would have liked. Instead of being bone straight I am more textured but not fully telaxed. *My strands are wavy/krinkley*. I am needing to get a dusting of 1/4" within the next few days and wanted to ask if I should purchase a blowdryer & flatiron to straighten my hair first or if I should just flat wrap it instead. I would prefer not to use any heat but if it would ensure getting a more accurate dusting from the stylist I have no problem doing it. Any advice/suggestions you ladies could give would be great and is really appreciated.
> 
> ...


 

THIS is what makes Mizani my BESTESTEST relaxer...

I *never* get bone straight and I love that!!  

Sorry it didn't come out as you would have liked tishee....


----------



## baddison (Dec 23, 2009)

Americka said:


> That was going to be my other question, but you answered it without me asking! LOL! *sigh* I really like ORS, but it left me really underprocessed the last time. I've never had that happen with any other relaxer.


 

Be warned, if you are using Mizanin Butter Blends Mild/fine...you WILL NOT get bone straight....no matter how long you leave it in. I use the mild and I like those results, but if you really want straigh, you should try regular or super.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 23, 2009)

baddison said:


> THIS is what makes Mizani my BESTESTEST relaxer...
> 
> I *never* get bone straight and I love that!!
> 
> Sorry it didn't come out as you would have liked tishee....


Hey there sweetie,
I am washing my hair tomorrow and must say that my hair has NEVER felt as great as it does with any relaxer like it does now after using the Mizani. I will continue to use the mild, it actually straightened my hair to the degree in which it should be straightened, it is not flat, limp, and lifeless for once,vs. the degree I wanted it to be straightened.


----------



## deusa80 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I'm getting a texlaxer touchup at the salon next week, I'll be 14 weeks post by then... I was planning on doing this one myself(and trying a lye relaxer), but I really need to get my hair trimmed so I figured I'd just get it done while I'm there...
But my question is, do you texlaxed ladies notice that some products don't work as well on your texlaxed hair the same way it did/does on your relaxed hair? Naturals that transitioned to texlaxed hair could probably answer too....  did you have to change the products you used?
I'm having a hard time finding a moisturizer for my texlaxed hair... my texlaxed hair isn't moisturized enough and I think it's causing my hair to break a little...but the products work fine on my relaxed ends.
So after I get my relaxer, I'd like to keep it as healthy as possible...


----------



## Americka (Dec 27, 2009)

I did a corrective tonight - I was overprocessed from the last three relaxers.  Rather than continue to use the relaxer (ORS No-Lye) that caused my issue, I went back to my pre-LHCF standby (Africa's Best No-Lye). I based my hairline with Vaseline and prepped my hair by coating it with John Frieda Frizz Ease Thermal Protection as well as Argan Oil. I used my gold Sprush to section and apply the relaxer. Since it is shaped like a rat tail comb, it is excellent for applications and parting. Smoothing was easy as well. I did my mid-protein step, neutralized and am currently deep conditioning with heat. Thank you so much ladies for all of the knowledge you have imparted on me.


----------



## CDiddy614 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey Ladies!

I've stretched for 7 wks, so far its been a breeze...and I'm not planning to relax until around Jan 21. 

However, in the mean time between relaxers I'm highly considering if I should keep relaxing in a professional's hand or should I try self-relaxing again....decisions, decisions


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 27, 2009)

Americka said:


> I did a corrective tonight - I was overprocessed from the last three relaxers.  Rather than continue to use the relaxer (ORS No-Lye) that caused my issue, I went back to my pre-LHCF standby (Africa's Best No-Lye). I based my hairline with Vaseline and prepped my hair by coating it with John Frieda Frizz Ease Thermal Protection as well as Argan Oil. I used my gold Sprush to section and apply the relaxer. Since it is shaped like a rat tail comb, it is excellent for applications and parting. Smoothing was easy as well. I did my mid-protein step, neutralized and am currently deep conditioning with heat. Thank you so much ladies for all of the knowledge you have imparted on me.


thanks for sharing Americka! I am glad everything worked out for you. I will definitely look into getting the gold sprush brush for my next relaxer application b/c using the rattail comb for my last couple of touch ups was somewhat cumbersome.


----------



## panamoni (Dec 27, 2009)

For those who use the ceremide conditioners, do you use it alone or follow up w a moisturizing dc?


----------



## taz007 (Dec 27, 2009)

^^^ The first time that I used Biolage Cera-repair, I used it alone and it was fabulous!  Now I mix it with my Joico Intense Hydrator.

I may go back to using it alone.  Particularly right after I relax.

HTH


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2009)

panamoni said:


> For those who use the ceremide conditioners, do you use it alone or follow up w a moisturizing dc?


 


taz007 said:


> ^^^ The first time that I used Biolage Cera-repair, I used it alone and it was fabulous! Now I mix it with my Joico Intense Hydrator.
> 
> I may go back to using it alone. Particularly right after I relax.
> 
> HTH


 
I Use it right after DC'ing (with heat).  I apply, comb through and let sit for about 5-10 minutes.  Then I rinse out and close/seal cuticle with PC.

I thought about mixing it in with My DC'er, but so-far haven't tried it this way. 

Will try it this way too tho'


----------



## bestblackgirl (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a question. im currently a couple days of being 12 wks post. everything is going great, no breakage or anything, but my scalp is so sensitive and sore. is that normal?  sorry if this has been asked before.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey ladies, successfully stretched 17 weeks and got texlaxed yesterday.  Got a 1/4" inch trim and my hair feels AWESOME.  I'm very happy.  

Also, Trade Secret is having a blowout on Joico gift sets - I got the Moisture Retention set with shampoo, conditioner, and balm for $10!  I'm going back for the K-Pak and the Silk Results sets either tomorrow or Tuesday.  Did I read correctly that Joico's line has ceramides in it?  If so, then I don't need to add another product once I wash, condition and do the balm, right?  TIA!


----------



## BeautifulESQ (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is my texlax results from December 24, 2009. I used Silk Elements Mild (I usually use Mizani Butter Blends) for 15 minutes. My hair came out pretty wavy, sorry I did not take close up shots. My hair is about 90% dry. I am not sure if I will use Silk Elements again because it burned me and my hair felt softer with Mizani. Overall I am pretty happy.



Hosted on Fotki

Here is after a braid out I did the next day:



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## panamoni (Dec 29, 2009)

taz007 said:


> ^^^ The first time that I used Biolage Cera-repair, I used it alone and it was fabulous!  Now I mix it with my Joico Intense Hydrator.
> 
> I may go back to using it alone.  Particularly right after I relax.
> 
> HTH



Thanks. I have one more question...I just discovered today that there's a Hydrotherapie Cera Repair and a Fortitherapie Cera Repair. Which one are you using? (And where did you get yours from?)

Thanks again.


----------



## Bluetopia (Dec 29, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Hey there sweetie,
> I am washing my hair tomorrow and must say that my hair has NEVER felt as great as it does with any relaxer like it does now after using the Mizani. I will continue to use the mild, it actually straightened my hair to the degree in which it should be straightened, it is not flat, limp, and lifeless for once,vs. the degree I wanted it to be straightened.


 
I'm 26 weeks post today and going to be using Mizani Butter Blends Mild/Fine for the first time ever. I've heard so many good things about it and am excited! I'll keep ya'll posted


----------



## LushLox (Dec 29, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Use it right after DC'ing (with heat).  I apply, comb through and let sit for about 5-10 minutes.  Then I rinse out and close/seal cuticle with PC.
> 
> I thought about mixing it in with My DC'er, but so-far haven't tried it this way.
> 
> Will try it this way too tho'



Hmm do you get better results using it this way T ie. without heat? I've been steam DC'ing with it and I always get lovely results.

PS: Gorgeous hair BeautifulESQ


----------



## taz007 (Dec 29, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Thanks. I have one more question...I just discovered today that there's a Hydrotherapie Cera Repair and a Fortitherapie Cera Repair. Which one are you using? (And where did you get yours from?)
> 
> Thanks again.



I use the Hydrotherapie Cera-Repair Hydratherapie.  I want to try the Fortetherapie 

I purchased them from Amazon.


----------



## CDiddy614 (Dec 29, 2009)

BeautifulESQ, I'm loving your hair! Nice braidout.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 29, 2009)

BeautifulESQ said:


> Here is my texlax results from December 24, 2009. I used Silk Elements Mild (I usually use Mizani Butter Blends) for 15 minutes. My hair came out pretty wavy, sorry I did not take close up shots. My hair is about 90% dry. I am not sure if I will use Silk Elements again because it burned me and my hair felt softer with Mizani. Overall I am pretty happy.
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> ...



Girl you and your hair are gorgeous....OMG I am so lovin' that maxi-dress!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> *Hmm do you get better results using it this way T ie. without heat?* I've been steam DC'ing with it and I always get lovely results.


 
I Used it after I steamed and cuticle was still lifted.  Combed through Hair let sit and then rinsed with Cool Water and sealed with PC.

Will try a variety of ways to use it.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 29, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> I'm 26 weeks post today and going to be using Mizani Butter Blends Mild/Fine for the first time ever. I've heard so many good things about it and am excited! I'll keep ya'll posted


Awesome! Let me know how it goes! I have been thinking of using the medium/normal one at my touch up


----------



## taz007 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just relaxed my hair.  I relaxed 80% of my hair with my Phyto II and my nape with MBB.  I could immediately tell the difference between the two relaxers.

MBB left my hair much smoother, but thinner even though I left it in for half the time as my Phyto.

I did however make a change with my Phyto.  Instead of doing a midstep protein, I applied Mizani PerpHECTING Creme nomalizing conditioner mixed with Biolage Cera-Repair Hydratherapie and wow .

What I did not realize was that the PerpHECTING Creme has ceramides in it.

I will report on the difference between Phyto and MBB when my hair dries.  For now, the MBB makes my nape feel much softer.


----------



## jahzyira (Dec 29, 2009)

BeautifulESQ said:


> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> Here is after a braid out I did the next day:
> 
> ...



BeautifulESQ, OMG YOUR HAIR IS SOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!!!! congrats on the progress!



IDareT'sHair said:


> I Use it right after DC'ing (with heat).  I apply, comb through and let sit for about 5-10 minutes.  Then I rinse out and close/seal cuticle with PC.
> 
> I thought about mixing it in with My DC'er, but so-far haven't tried it this way.
> 
> Will try it this way too tho'



I have got to try the ceramide treatments alone.... with heat! Ive only done them mixed with conditioners. im thinking of trying the Kerastase Vita-ciment for my next relaxer.

----------------------------------------

As for an update, im about 22 weeks post and its really showing. Ive been upping my moisturizing and sealing to everyday now. My newgrowth seems very aggressive,  but my thick creamy conditioner mix keeps it nice and soft. Ive even had to baggy a few times to keep the line of demarcation nice and moist. Ive counted the days and I plan to relax at 30 weeks post... Hopefully I can get through these last 8 weeks, everytime I have to rebraid I get so tempted.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 29, 2009)

BeautifulESQ said:


> Here is my texlax results from December 24, 2009. I used Silk Elements Mild (I usually use Mizani Butter Blends) for 15 minutes. My hair came out pretty wavy, sorry I did not take close up shots. My hair is about 90% dry. I am not sure if I will use Silk Elements again because it burned me and my hair felt softer with Mizani. Overall I am pretty happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your hair and that dress are FIERCE!! Love it!!


----------



## Bluetopia (Dec 30, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Awesome! Let me know how it goes! I have been thinking of using the medium/normal one at my touch up


 
texlaxed today....i went in for a mizani touch up but my stylist didn't read the appt sheet and accidentally put Phyto in my hair again out of habit 

6 months of stretching, fawning over mizani reviews and growing out my phyto hair....only to have her reapply it?!!!! i honestly have to laugh to keep from crying and hope the Universe did this for a reason.

my hair felt like hay after my touch up and now im gonna have to go into moisture overload to make up for her oversight. she's a great stylist but by the time she tried to talk me into a trim and i was like "no ma'am!". i'd had enough and was ready to get out of there. 

on the bright side....I FINALLY REACHED APL!!!!!


----------



## panamoni (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^^Congrats on making APL!!!


----------



## jahzyira (Dec 30, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> texlaxed today....*i went in for a mizani touch up but my stylist didn't read the appt sheet and accidentally put Phyto in my hair again out of habit *
> 
> 6 months of stretching, fawning over mizani reviews and growing out my phyto hair....only to have her reapply it?!!!! i honestly have to laugh to keep from crying and hope the Universe did this for a reason.
> 
> ...



Sounds kinda creepy.... but the results are BEAUTIFUL! nonetheless. See now im getting tempted lol.


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 30, 2009)

Bluetopia congrats on making apl! Your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 30, 2009)

Can you overdose on _ceramides_?  

Imma go write a love song to my beloved ceramides.  



Oh, and I will be back with some pics...


----------



## taz007 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bluetopia,

  Your hair looks so pretty!  Nice progress!


----------



## nymane (Dec 30, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> texlaxed today....i went in for a mizani touch up but my stylist didn't read the appt sheet and accidentally put Phyto in my hair again out of habit
> 
> 6 months of stretching, fawning over mizani reviews and growing out my phyto hair....only to have her reapply it?!!!! i honestly have to laugh to keep from crying and hope the Universe did this for a reason.
> 
> ...



Good for you! Wow your progress is beautiful! Are you a self-trimmer? If so, what's your method?


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2009)

I want to do a MBB vs Phyto review. 

I relaxed the nape of my hair with MBB first and I was amazed at how smooth it felt!  Oh, how I did not want to love MBB 'cause I have 3 brand new boxes of Phyto erplexed

I then relaxed the rest of my hair with Phyto II and my hair felt thicker, yet rougher.  Then ....

I applied the Mizani PerpHECTING creme and my hair felt just like the MBB only thicker.

Then I applied the Biolage Cera-Repair and it was all over. My hair is so very shiny (never had that before) and soft.

So I will stick with my Phyto (mixed with EVOO, 1/2 bottle of Cera-Repair, and SAA) and ensure that I use the Mizani PerpHECTING cream (this is key!) 

This way, I can have the thickness as well as the softness and shine


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2009)

taz007 said:


> *Can you overdose on ceramides*?
> 
> Imma go write a love song to my beloved ceramides.
> 
> ...


 
If you find out.........Lemme Know!  I too, am in a Deep Love Affair


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 31, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I want to do a MBB vs Phyto review.
> 
> I relaxed the nape of my hair with MBB first and I was amazed at how smooth it felt!  Oh, how I did not want to love MBB 'cause I have 3 brand new boxes of Phyto erplexed
> 
> ...



Great Review Tazzy!!  I used Humectress after relaxing (has ceramides) and I really liked the way my hair felt too...

I used to use Biolage Fortetherapie back in tha' day...it is a great product and line...

May need to check into the PerpHECTING creme as I currently use MBB


----------



## Bluetopia (Jan 1, 2010)

nymane said:


> Good for you! Wow your progress is beautiful! Are you a self-trimmer? If so, what's your method?


 
no i dont trust mysef with scissors. lol


----------



## Sassion (Jan 1, 2010)

taz007 said:


> I just relaxed my hair.  I relaxed 80% of my hair with my Phyto II and my nape with MBB.  I could immediately tell the difference between the two relaxers.
> 
> MBB left my hair much smoother, but thinner even though I left it in for half the time as my Phyto.
> 
> ...



So how was the lye relaxer on your scalp? What steps did you take to alleviate the chance of breakage from the relaxer switch?


----------



## taz007 (Jan 1, 2010)

^^ The lye relaxer was no problem on my scalp and I was surprised.  I did, however, base my scalp with the Mizani base and I only left the relaxer in for 12 minutes.

As far as protecting the hair, I relaxed my nape first with Mizani, rinsed, neutralized. 

I made sure to protect the part that I was going to relax with Phyto. I protected it with a mixture of Joico Cuticle Sealer, Vaseline, Mizani Base and Neutralizing shampoo. 

I relaxed the Phyto portion later.

hth


----------



## changingSeasons (Jan 1, 2010)

has anyone tried the Suave Damage Care Conditioner with Ceramides. Here is the ingredient list.

Water (Aqua), Cetearyl Alcohol, Cyclopentasiloxane, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Dimethiconol Behentrimonium Chloride, Fragrance (Parfum), Dipropylene Glycol, Potassium Chloride, Lactic Acid, Disodium EDTA, DMDM Hydantoin, Glycerin, TEA-Dodecylbenzenesulfonate, Tocopheryl Acetate [Vitamin E Acetate], Arginine HCl, Ascorbic Acid [Vitamin C], Panthenol, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Linoleamidopropyl PG-Dimonium Chloride Phosphate, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, PEG-7 Glyceryl Cocoate, Silk Amino Acids, Methylisothiazolinone, PEG-60 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Ceramide 2.


I am trying to incorporate this product. I am slightly worried that ceramides are the last ingredient. How often do you ladies use products with Ceramides?


----------



## taz007 (Jan 3, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I used Mizani Therma Smooth (more ceramides ) and did a rollerset.

Anyone use the Biolage leave-in?  Review?  I just purchased this and will try it out tomorrow.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 3, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> I just switched to lye myself. I used Silk Elements Shea Butter Lye (regular strength).


 
Did you like this relaxer?? How straight did it get your hair??

I used that to SE SB mild to texlax in October. I added Protein Filler and EVOO to it. I think I need to do a corrective. I went from natural to texlaxed in April. The April texlax was done by a stylist with Elasta QP. At the time, I felt my hair was too straight. But now, I LOVE that texture and I wish all of my hair was that texture. The part that I self texlaxed is frizzy and poofy.



sunnieb said:


> Does anyone add honey to their deep conditioners? Has your hair started to lighten? I thought by heating up the honey before mixing, it would lose its lightening strength, but I'm noticing my hair has light brown streaks. I like the way it looks now, but I don't want it to keep getting lighter. The honey does wonders for my hair and I'm not ready to give it up yet. Any suggestions???


 
Honey lightens the hair??? And here I was trying to figure out how I could make a semi color lighten my hair?  Hmmmm.....I need to try that. 



sqzbly1908 said:


> Revamped my relaxing regimen a little - just relaxed 2 days ago
> 
> Week Before - DC with Emergencee or Aphogee 2 step
> Night before - Base hair with grease
> ...


 
Does using Protein Filler and a semi color after a relaxer make the color last longer? As I said above, I want to color my hair with a semi, but I want it to show and last a while.



Americka said:


> I did a corrective tonight - I was overprocessed from the last three relaxers.  Rather than continue to use the relaxer (ORS No-Lye) that caused my issue, I went back to my pre-LHCF standby (Africa's Best No-Lye). I based my hairline with Vaseline and prepped my hair by coating it with John Frieda Frizz Ease Thermal Protection as well as Argan Oil. I used my gold Sprush to section and apply the relaxer. Since it is shaped like a rat tail comb, it is excellent for applications and parting. Smoothing was easy as well. I did my mid-protein step, neutralized and am currently deep conditioning with heat. Thank you so much ladies for all of the knowledge you have imparted on me.


 
How did you do your corrective? I need to do one. 



BeautifulESQ said:


> Here is my texlax results from December 24, 2009. I used Silk Elements Mild (I usually use Mizani Butter Blends) for 15 minutes. My hair came out pretty wavy, sorry I did not take close up shots. My hair is about 90% dry. I am not sure if I will use Silk Elements again because it burned me and my hair felt softer with Mizani. Overall I am pretty happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Gorgeous. Just gorgeous. Is all of your hair texlaxed with MBB (with the exception of this last time)? 

Off to stalk your fotki.  ETA: password please.  I'll PM you.



Bluetopia said:


> texlaxed today....i went in for a mizani touch up but my stylist didn't read the appt sheet and accidentally put Phyto in my hair again out of habit
> 
> 6 months of stretching, fawning over mizani reviews and growing out my phyto hair....only to have her reapply it?!!!! i honestly have to laugh to keep from crying and hope the Universe did this for a reason.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats. You're hair is very pretty.


----------



## Americka (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Ms Twana:




> "How did you do your corrective? I need to do one. "




I used the Argan oil/John Frieda mix on all of my hair - even what was not being corrected. I sectioned and clipped those areas that did not need correcting. I placed the relaxer on the under-processed areas only and believe me it was not easy! I used my gold Sprush to smooth. I think the Argan/Frieda mix worked too well because I still have some texture in the back, but I can deal with it. 

I used ORS No-Lye for the previous three relaxers and it left me so under-processed. I stuck with no-lye for the corrective, but I switched to Africa's Best and I did not add any additional oils. 

HTH!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 3, 2010)

Americka said:


> Hi Ms Twana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh okay. So you did it at a different time from your normal touch-up. I'll be due for a touch up in a little over a week. I'll be 3 months post. So I wanted to do both at the same time, but I'm not sure how.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 5, 2010)

I am DYING to do a corrective. I want my rollersets to turn out good!!!!!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Does using Protein Filler and a semi color after a relaxer make the color last longer? As I said above, I want to color my hair with a semi, but I want it to show and last a while.



Yes it does make it last longer (and more vibrant - IMO) and it also gave me a boost of protein so I was able to use a moisturizing dc for my midstep and after I rinsed out my color....

I am going to start using the protein filler like this from now on


----------



## Americka (Jan 5, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Oh okay. So you did it at a different time from your normal touch-up. I'll be due for a touch up in a little over a week. I'll be 3 months post. So I wanted to do both at the same time, but I'm not sure how.



Yes, I did my corrective four weeks after my last relaxer, which seemed like I hadn't relaxed at all in certain spots. My understanding is when relaxing and doing a corrective you smooth the relaxer onto the section to be corrected after you relax the new growth. However, it is left on for a shorter amount time since it has been partially relaxed. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## deusa80 (Jan 6, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Yes it does make it last longer (and more vibrant - IMO) and it also gave me a boost of protein so I was able to use a moisturizing dc for my midstep and after I rinsed out my color....
> 
> I am going to start using the protein filler like this from now on


 
I have a few questions... Did you dilute the protein filler, how long did you leave it on and did you rinse it before you added the color or did you leave it on? I think I want to try this...
TIA


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 6, 2010)

deusa80 said:


> I have a few questions... Did you dilute the protein filler, how long did you leave it on and did you rinse it before you added the color or did you leave it on? I think I want to try this...
> TIA




Hi Deusa ...

No, I sprayed it on my hair after rinsing out the neutralizing shampoo - let it sit for 20 minutes (no rinsing), then applied the color


----------



## panamoni (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I'll be 12 weeks post on Saturday...getting my touch up.  I'm so excited!!!  I'll be using Syntonics again.  Liked it (hair was BONE straight, but thickened up after a week or so).


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 6, 2010)

Americka said:


> Yes, I did my corrective four weeks after my last relaxer, which seemed like I hadn't relaxed at all in certain spots. My understanding is when relaxing and doing a corrective you smooth the relaxer onto the section to be corrected after you relax the new growth. However, it is left on for a shorter amount time since it has been partially relaxed. Hope that makes sense.


 
That makes PERFECT sense. Thanks.

Can I use two different strengths of relaxer at the same time?? I did my last touch up with mild (apparently that's not gonna fly). So I wanna use regular next time. However I would rather use the rest of my mild on the hair that's already processed. So could I use regular on the new growth and mild on the parts to be corrected?


----------



## blacksapphire (Jan 6, 2010)

this ceramedies has really got me thinking......can someone put up a picture of what the Biolage cera repair they use looks like?


----------



## Americka (Jan 6, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> That makes PERFECT sense. Thanks.
> 
> Can I use two different strengths of relaxer at the same time?? I did my last touch up with mild (apparently that's not gonna fly). So I wanna use regular next time. However I would rather use the rest of my mild on the hair that's already processed. So could I use regular on the new growth and mild on the parts to be corrected?



You are quite welcome! 

IMO, I don't see a problem with using the two different strengths IF they are the same brand relaxer. I can totally understand using the mild on the areas needing correction to avoid being over processed by the regular strength. I know that Taz used Mizani on her nape and Phyto elsewhere for her last touch-up. Hopefully someone else will chime that has experience in this area.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2010)

blacksapphire said:


> this ceramedies has really got me thinking......can someone put up a picture of what the Biolage cera repair they use looks like?


 
This is the one I am Currently Using, Although I also have the CeraPro4


----------



## blacksapphire (Jan 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is the one I am Currently Using, Although I also have the CeraPro4



thanks! I'm guessing this is the at home treatment? I so wanna try it now just to see how my hair reacts to it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2010)

blacksapphire said:


> thanks! I'm guessing this is the at home treatment? I so wanna try it now just to see how my hair reacts to it


 
You get 5 Tubes in a Box as Shown. 

The CeraPro4 has 10 Glass Vials.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness. I planned to relax this weekend, and now my hair is itching like CRAZY. Go figure. Any tips ladies???

I already know to base my scalp. I'll use vaseline. Last time I scratched the back of my head and SE tore my head up even with the vaseline. I've read a lot of ladies talk about their scalp burning with SE. This time my hair is itching in SEVERAL areas. And I've been scratching them all.  I don't really wanna put it off, cuz I'm gonna scratch regardless. I just don't wanna burn as bad or as quickly.


----------



## deusa80 (Jan 8, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Deusa ...
> 
> No, I sprayed it on my hair after rinsing out the neutralizing shampoo - let it sit for 20 minutes (no rinsing), then applied the color


 
Thanks! Think I'll give this a try...


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> That makes PERFECT sense. Thanks.
> 
> Can I use two different strengths of relaxer at the same time?? I did my last touch up with mild (apparently that's not gonna fly). So I wanna use regular next time. However I would rather use the rest of my mild on the hair that's already processed. So could I use regular on the new growth and mild on the parts to be corrected?



My stylist REGULARLY uses two different strengths on my hair because some areas of my hair are more resistant than others.  He does the more resistant sections first then does the less resistant areas.

Did my first post-texlax wash yesterday with the Joico Moisture Recovery line and did a K-Pak Replenshing Conditioner treatment after the conditioner and before the Moisture Balm.  I'm PREETY happy with the results, hair feels strong and still has texture to it (I didn't do a bone straight blow dry and it made a difference).  Next time I think I will leave the balm in longer (only left it in 15 minutes with a conditioning cap, no heat) or use my beloved ORS Replenishing instead.  My hair feels good, just not QUITE as soft as it might had I left the balm in longer.  I ended up having to use more argan oil than I expected, but as I moisturize and seal for the next few days, it should be fine.  My rinse is already starting to come out  but I know white hair doesn't hold a rinse worth a damn anyway.  I might have to try some henna or do an intermediary rinse in March.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello all, I'm freshly relaxed as of Saturday.  Feels great -- wearing my hair down for about one or two weeks, then back to bunning (oh, and I will start trying to learn to rollerset).  I need to keep my hands out of my hair for now...


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jan 11, 2010)

This is a Wonderful Thread!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 11, 2010)

I did my corrective and touch up yesterday. I just can not get this thing right. I STILL didn't get my hair as straight as I wanted it. UGH!!! I looked really straight when I first washed all the relaxer out, and by the time I finished with my DC, it seems as if it had already reverted. I guess I'm just gonna have to get over it cuz I'm too afraid to process my hair anymore. The hair in the middle (in between my roots and ends) has already been processed twice now. That's the section that I want straighter.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jan 12, 2010)

ok. i had to report back. i relaxed my hair today, but this time i used lye instead of no lye. i forgot that i had been scratching my scalp so yes it did burn some. my hair is still thick but it is definitely 100 times softer than when i used no-lye. i didn't even think i'd notice a difference...i did. i'm sticking with lye. thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Bachelorette (Jan 12, 2010)

DareT, do you know which you prefer yet?


----------



## Americka (Jan 12, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I did my corrective and touch up yesterday. I just can not get this thing right. I STILL didn't get my hair as straight as I wanted it. UGH!!! I looked really straight when I first washed all the relaxer out, and by the time I finished with my DC, it seems as if it had already reverted. I guess I'm just gonna have to get over it cuz I'm too afraid to process my hair anymore. The hair in the middle (in between my roots and ends) has already been processed twice now. That's the section that I want straighter.



Sorry to hear this! What do you use to smooth the relaxer? I invested in a  gold sprush. It makes smoothing so easy and quick.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 13, 2010)

So after being freshly relaxed for a few days, I think I need to stop relaxing my nape for an extended period of time.  Even though I had her put the relaxer there last, it still burned and is very short.  Hopefully that will help me.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 13, 2010)

Americka said:


> Sorry to hear this! What do you use to smooth the relaxer? I invested in a gold sprush. It makes smoothing so easy and quick.


 
I just used my fingers to smooth. I did buy a sprush, but I was being impatient. I relaxed Sunday and it came in the mail Monday.


----------



## Americka (Jan 13, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I just used my fingers to smooth. I did buy a sprush, but I was being impatient. I relaxed Sunday and it came in the mail Monday.



 Not good! Well, the bright side is that you will have it for the next time. One of the best tips I got from LHCF is to "practice" relaxing when applying conditioners or deep conditioners. It helps to perfect your technique. You will LOVE the Sprush!


----------



## DarkHair (Jan 13, 2010)

I washed my hair on Monday, in preparation for my sew-in tomorrow. I used Joico Kpak with ORS Hair Mayo on top. Is that not enough protein?


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey where did this thread disappear to?  lol

My last wash was PHENOMENAL.  I really love Joico's Moisture Recovery line.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## ellehair (Feb 9, 2010)

can  anyone suggest a good lye relaxer to switch to, im thinking about going lye this time around.. fyi - very sensitive scalp, but my hair is always so dry.. (so looking for something with minimal burning even though i do relax in sections) I think I definately need to switch..

Also can I do a corrective on no lye relaxed hair with the lye relaxer?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Feb 9, 2010)

ljamie4 said:


> can anyone suggest a good lye relaxer to switch to, im thinking about going lye this time around.. fyi - very sensitive scalp, but my hair is always so dry.. (so looking for something with minimal burning even though i do relax in sections) I think I definately need to switch..
> 
> Also can I do a corrective on no lye relaxed hair with the lye relaxer?


 
Do you relax bone straight?

I texlax with Silk Elements Shea Butter. I love it. It doesn't get your hair bone straight though. A lot of bone straight ladies complained about that and it reverting. So, if you are bone straight, that may not work for you.


----------



## lana (Feb 9, 2010)

I would like to see responses to the post about switching to Lye from No-Lye, other than Silk Elements..what type of lye relaxer would you suggest for sensitive scalp. 

I'm chiming in on a different topic too, my hair (besides being dry, although lately coconut oil helps for the day) is about 12-13 weeks post relaxer at last count and I am at the breaking point. I really really wanted to go six months. I want to wait until summer to texlax again. To avoid overlapping, to strengthen my hair, to allow the back to grow out and catch up with the longer top and middle layers. At this point though, even though using a brush to detangle last week worked WONDERS for me. I am hesitant to wash my hair cause it's too much work and I really really really don't feel cute in this daily bun. Although today it looks extra fat and pretty. I just don't feel my cutest at work with a bun. So, in order to wear my hair down it has to be day 1-3 after wash day OR a fresh texlax. 

At this point I'm not sure I can see myself going until April like I want to...But I would be so proud of myself.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Feb 9, 2010)

Vitale is also another good one for sensitive scalp.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 9, 2010)

lana said:


> I would like to see responses to the post about switching to Lye from No-Lye, other than Silk Elements..what type of lye relaxer would you suggest for sensitive scalp.
> 
> I'm chiming in on a different topic too, my hair (besides being dry, although lately coconut oil helps for the day) is about 12-13 weeks post relaxer at last count and I am at the breaking point. I really really wanted to go six months. I want to wait until summer to texlax again. To avoid overlapping, to strengthen my hair, to allow the back to grow out and catch up with the longer top and middle layers. At this point though, even though using a brush to detangle last week worked WONDERS for me. I am hesitant to wash my hair cause it's too much work and I really really really don't feel cute in this daily bun. Although today it looks extra fat and pretty. I just don't feel my cutest at work with a bun. So, in order to wear my hair down it has to be day 1-3 after wash day OR a fresh texlax.
> 
> At this point I'm not sure I can see myself going until April like I want to...But I would be so proud of myself.



I use Mizani Butter Blend Lye (after using no-lye for many years) - I have a sensitive scalp and it does not burn me...however - Mizani does have a sensitive scalp no-lye in the Butter Blend that I heard was pretty good.


----------



## ellehair (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Ms Twana for answering so fast!
I dont relax bone straight but I need it straighter than it is now, some areas are borderline not relaxed at all, lol
I read a little while ago that ladies where having problems with the SE relaxers burning??


----------



## ellehair (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks ladies for all chiming in!!

Can you get the Mizani butter blend Lye at the BSS store??


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 9, 2010)

taz007 said:


> I forgot to mention that I used Mizani Therma Smooth (more ceramides ) and did a rollerset.
> 
> Anyone use the Biolage leave-in?  Review?  I just purchased this and will try it out tomorrow.



ooohhh 
how do you like mizani thermasmooth? how does it compare to redken smooth down? I want to get either one or the other....



ljamie4 said:


> Can you get the Mizani butter blend Lye at the BSS store??



yes, you should be able to, I got mine at the BSS


----------



## Ms_Twana (Feb 9, 2010)

ljamie4 said:


> Thanks Ms Twana for answering so fast!
> I dont relax bone straight but I need it straighter than it is now, some areas are borderline not relaxed at all, lol
> I read a little while ago that ladies where having problems with the SE relaxers burning??


 
You're welcome. 

Yeah, ladies have also complained about the burning too. I've used it twice so far. The first time I scratched and it burned. The second time I scratched and it didn't burn. So IDK.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 10, 2010)

My stylist uses Affirm relaxers on me and we've been doing them every 10-12 weeks.  I've been debating trying a milder product though...any suggestions?


----------



## taz007 (Feb 14, 2010)

Bumping for the newbies!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 19, 2010)

Bumping for Ishraq and any relaxed/texlaxed newbies!


----------



## taz007 (Feb 19, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> ooohhh
> how do you like mizani thermasmooth? how does it compare to redken smooth down? I want to get either one or the other....



I love Mizani ThermaSmooth (I don't like the price).  It makes my hair so very soft and I have super coarse hair.

I have never tried the Redken Smooth down.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 20, 2010)

I love thermasmooth. You just have to remember to rotate a deep conditioner with the system since the conditioner itself is not a deep conditioner. I apply heat per the professional instructions for 10-15 minutes or so. As taz said, thermasmooth prices can be high but if you get the liter sizes, it will be more affordable. Ulta was charging 18 bucks for the 8oz conditioner and I get the liter size for 24 online erplexed 

I have used smooth down before but the only real star of that line to me is the butter treat but its easy to over use it if you don't have very thick coarse hair. BTW, Redken and Mizani are made by the same people so the lines really are comparable.


----------



## Tinka511 (Feb 20, 2010)

*HELP!!!!*

I'm new here and after reading this thread I know I'm in good hands.

I'm the worst when it comes to haircare. I go to the salon once a week where they wash, condition, and then blow my hair to within an inch of its life. The reason being because I have the thickest, coarsest hair known to man. My hair has been relaxed all my life and it is the only way I'm able to deal with it. It grows very quickly and I've never been able to go more than a month without a touch-up relaxer.

Due to some personal stress, my hair is falling out. Badly. I'm also moving to a new state and I know that it's time for me to take control of my hair myself. I've never had a good relationship with my hair but I'm tired of hating it. I think I'm gonna cut some of it off to get rid of the split ends but past that I don't know where to start. Please help, I use whatever is around when it comes to caring for it, what shampoos/conditioners are good? I want to start putting some space between touch-ups (a little at a time, can't jump from a month to four overnight!) but can't begin to think of what my hair is gonna look like.

I need a whole new regimen. Help!

TIA


----------



## Tinka511 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: HELP!*

BTW, I do usually use Dr. Miracle products on my hair. I deep condition with that at least once a month.


----------



## Poranges (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: HELP!!!!*



Tinka511 said:


> I'm new here and after reading this thread I know I'm in good hands.
> 
> I'm the worst when it comes to haircare. I go to the salon once a week where they wash, condition, and then blow my hair to within an inch of its life. The reason being because I have the thickest, coarsest hair known to man. My hair has been relaxed all my life and it is the only way I'm able to deal with it. It grows very quickly and I've never been able to go more than a month without a touch-up relaxer.
> 
> ...



Hey Hun! Welcome to R/T support! I suggest you start off simple, you don't want to overload yourself and have further setbacks. You should probably start with a good trim since your hair is damaged, I started at a little past EL with a good trim and I've only trimmed 4x since (lurker since late 07) I'm now a little past APL.

Maybe you could start with a regimen like this?
-Moisturize & Seal Nightly.
-Wash and DC every week.
-Mild protein every 2-4 weeks. 
-Oil scalp, especially thin areas, 3x weekly.
-Stretch your relaxers at least 8-10 weeks.
-Protective Style, buns can be fun and cute. 

Here are some products that could work with that regimen: Qhemet moisturizers or NTM silk touch, these are popular amongst chemically treated ladies.  Coconut Oil, Avocado, Olive, Jojoba etc oils or Shea butter. Creme of Nature, Joico, Keracare or any shampoo that's moisturizing for your hair. Check out the Delicious DC challenge for DC recommendations. Aphogee 2 minute Keratin reconstructor. Baking Soda or a clarifying shampoo to remove buildup.

I personally use all natural or near natural products and my hair has done a 360 turn, if this is in your budget, I HIGHLY recommend it! Any more questions feel free to ask! Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Rikku (Feb 20, 2010)

;_; I never noticed this thread before!!

I have 4B hair, completely natural,, I am thinking of texlaxing and having it done at a salon..or if I can find someone here whose texlaxed with good results close enough to help me out if they want >.< but yeah I was wondering do you all agree that texlaxing helped with your shrinkage? (if you had any ^^)


----------



## Tinka511 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: HELP!!!!*



Poranges said:


> Hey Hun! Welcome to R/T support! I suggest you start off simple, you don't want to overload yourself and have further setbacks. You should probably start with a good trim since your hair is damaged, I started at a little past EL with a good trim and I've only trimmed 4x since (lurker since late 07) I'm now a little past APL.
> 
> Maybe you could start with a regimen like this?
> -Moisturize & Seal Nightly.
> ...




Thanks so much! When it comes to a relationship as important as a woman and her hair (LoL) I don't think you can put a price on that (even if you do have to save a month for the right conditioner!)


----------



## Tinka511 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: HELP!!!!*



Poranges said:


> Maybe you could start with a regimen like this?
> -Moisturize & Seal Nightly.
> -Wash and DC every week.
> -Mild protein every 2-4 weeks.
> ...



I'm new to the whole Forum talk, what's sealing?


----------



## Tinka511 (Feb 20, 2010)

Rikku said:


> ;_; I never noticed this thread before!!
> 
> I have 4B hair, completely natural,, I am thinking of texlaxing and having it done at a salon..or if I can find someone here whose texlaxed with good results close enough to help me out if they want >.< but yeah I was wondering do you all agree that texlaxing helped with your shrinkage? (if you had any ^^)



What's texlaxing? I'm new so I'm sure you're looking at your screen wondering what planet I wandered in from (LoL) but before this thread I've really never heard of it.


----------



## Poranges (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: HELP!!!!*



Tinka511 said:


> I'm new to the whole Forum talk, what's sealing?



After moisturizing, you use an oil or butter so that the moisture stays in and the hair doesn't become dry quickly.


----------



## Rikku (Feb 20, 2010)

Tinka511 said:


> What's texlaxing? I'm new so I'm sure you're looking at your screen wondering what planet I wandered in from (LoL) but before this thread I've really never heard of it.


 
I'm new also xD and I'm not 100% sure, but it is like relaxed left on for half the time or even less and some people I think add oils or grease to the relaxer so that it doesn't relax the hair bone straight.


----------



## Tinka511 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm reading the other threads and it looks like a big side effect of texlaxing is thicker hair. While that sounds great for some, that is not something I want! I'm the girl with so much hair that whenever they see my hair the price for whatever style goes up $20, and all I hear the whole time is "wow I've never seen hair this thick!". I'm not bragging, trust me it is a nightmare to deal with!

I was really interested in the texlaxing concept but if thicker hair is what I have to look for I'll continue relaxing. Anyone wanna help?


----------



## Rikku (Feb 20, 2010)

Tinka511 said:


> I'm reading the other threads and it looks like a big side effect of texlaxing is thicker hair. While that sounds great for some, that is not something I want! I'm the girl with so much hair that whenever they see my hair the price for whatever style goes up $20, and all I hear the whole time is "wow I've never seen hair this thick!". I'm not bragging, trust me it is a nightmare to deal with!
> 
> I was really interested in the texlaxing concept but if thicker hair is what I have to look for I'll continue relaxing. Anyone wanna help?


 
I don't know if the texlaxing will make my natural hair any thicker than it already is >.< but if it does................ I'm gonna be pissed lol 
it is a nightmare dealing with natural thick 4b hair  esp. with the tiny bottles products come in lmao. 

I think most of the people that texlaxed have had full relaxers before and it thinned their naturally thick hair out maybe, so they probably mean the texlaxing doesn't thin the hair out as much so its still full and thick =D

Or am I wrong?? o.0


----------



## Tinka511 (Feb 20, 2010)

Rikku said:


> I don't know if the texlaxing will make my natural hair any thicker than it already is >.< but if it does................ I'm gonna be pissed lol
> it is a nightmare dealing with natural thick 4b hair  esp. with the tiny bottles products come in lmao.
> 
> I think most of the people that texlaxed have had full relaxers before and it thinned their naturally thick hair out maybe, so they probably mean the texlaxing doesn't thin the hair out as much so its still full and thick =D
> ...



I feel the same way! My hair has always been fully relaxed but its so thick that it usually goes something like this: relaxer, shampoo, conditioner, roller set (followed by two hours under the dryer!), flat iron (cause my hair still is a puffy mess). It's been like that all my life, the last thing I need is something to make it even thicker.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2010)

Tinka and Rikku, texlaxing is normally done by ladies who relax but have pretty fine hair and could use a little thickness, so they texlax the hair to achieve the desired thickness. If your hair is already thick and you would like a more sleek look, then perhaps texlaxing is not for you.


----------



## Tee (Feb 21, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Tinka and Rikku, texlaxing is normally done by ladies who relax but have pretty fine hair and could use a little thickness, so they texlax the hair to achieve the desired thickness. If your hair is already thick and you would like a more sleek look, then perhaps texlaxing is not for you.



I was just coming in to explain texlaxing as well.  Aggie did a great job.  I have thick hair but I texlax.

Aggie, love your siggy pic.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2010)

Tee said:


> I was just coming in to explain texlaxing as well. Aggie did a great job. I have thick hair but I texlax.
> 
> Aggie, love your siggy pic.


Thank you Tee.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 26, 2010)

Doin' the


----------



## taz007 (Mar 5, 2010)

You long term stretchers!  How do you do it?

I am so struggling with 1.5" of new growth at 9 weeks.  I usually relax at 6-7 weeks.  But Imma stay strong.

I just purchased some 11 en 1 to help soften my 4C hair 

Off to go read the long term stretchers thread.


----------



## Nae (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I've sat here all night reading all the posts.  Thanks so much for creating this thread.  The issue with me is that my daughter has a texterizer...even though I think it a litter straighter than i hoped it would be.  She is experiencing some breakage and I've brought some EQP Mango Butter, it seems to work well.  I will look forward to this board to help me in taking care of her hair.  I trimmed it myself last week.  She is only 2 weeks into her texlaxed hair.  From reading this board, I will give her a  Aphogree 2min this Sat, as I did not after she was texlaxed.   i did however, base scalp and put protein on her hair before it was texlaxed.  

Again, thanks for a suupporting thread!

NaeS


----------



## Nae (Mar 30, 2010)

I used Just for Me Texterizer on her hair and was wondering when i tex again, if I should change to another relaxer.  Also, any ideas on what i can do for her hair in the summer...I was thinking about braids, but was not sure if I would be able to keep her hair moisterized.  
Thanks
NaeS


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nae said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've sat here all night reading all the posts.  Thanks so much for creating this thread.  The issue with me is that my daughter has a texterizer...even though I think it a litter straighter than i hoped it would be.  She is experiencing some breakage and I've brought some EQP Mango Butter, it seems to work well.  I will look forward to this board to help me in taking care of her hair.  I trimmed it myself last week.  She is only 2 weeks into her texlaxed hair.  From reading this board, I will give her a  Aphogree 2min this Sat, as I did not after she was texlaxed.   i did however, base scalp and put protein on her hair before it was texlaxed.
> 
> ...





Nae said:


> I used Just for Me Texterizer on her hair and was wondering when i tex again, if I should change to another relaxer.  Also, any ideas on what i can do for her hair in the summer...I was thinking about braids, but was not sure if I would be able to keep her hair moisterized.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Nae...

Just a few questions/comments -

What strength relaxer are you using
Are you using a moisturizing deep conditioner - if so, what kind?
When doing the Aphogee 2 minute - I would recommend using a moisturizing  dc afterwards - 
Would you happen to have a picture of her hair - in the event it is in a  fragile state - I would not advise putting it in braids...


----------



## Nae (Apr 1, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hey Nae...
> 
> Just a few questions/comments -
> 
> ...


 

Hi...
The "Just For Me Texturizer" does not mentioned a speciic strength...it supposed to be a texterizer for kids.  I am using ORS and Choles. Shea Butter for deep conditioning.  Before I wash her hair, I put coconut oil and conditioner conditioner and let that sit for about 1/2 to 1 hour.  Then I wash and deep condition.  The I towel Dry, just wraping to get out excess water.  The I put some shea butter on it and/or  ORS Hair Lotion.  This week, I've been putting EQP Mango Butter and oil to seal every morning.  It's looking great.  Saturday is when I'll do the Aphogee 2 min., dc as you said and then put some mango butter/oil and tie down until the am...i'll then flat iron and style on Sunday morning....better yet, I think I'll do her hair Friday night and flat on Saturday.

Thanks for your imput,
NaeS


----------



## rastapretty (Apr 1, 2010)

I am due for a relaxer very soon and I was wondering what do I need to do to protect my already process hair. Can I prepoo? Any suggestion will be helpful.


----------



## Kellum (Apr 1, 2010)

rastapretty said:


> I am due for a relaxer very soon and I was wondering what do I need to do to protect my already process hair. Can I prepoo? Any suggestion will be helpful.



You can use conditioner, oil, (a little ) vasaline, or even scalp base. Any of these will work fine or a combo of them will work. I use something by Fiberguard called Proservo and I will use a little of the scalp base as well. Make sure not to get it on the new growth or you will be under processed.


----------



## Ese88 (Jun 12, 2010)

Guys, im gonna relax next saturday after transitioning for 8 months with phyto 2.
My hair type is 4b and i am going to do the aphogee 2 step protein on Monday to strengthen my hair. 
What is the best relaxing sequence? and the best products to use? I already have Joico intense hydrator, aphogee 2 min & shea butter cholesorol & want to order some cera repair hyratherapie.
Should i do a light protein after neutralising & then deep condition with moisture? Or is the protein best after rinsing?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 12, 2010)

Ese88 said:


> What is the best relaxing sequence? ....Should i do a light protein after neutralising & then deep condition with moisture?


 
That's what I do. Check this thread out too.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=463686


----------



## havilland (Jun 12, 2010)

Tinka511 said:


> I'm reading the other threads and it looks like a big side effect of texlaxing is thicker hair. While that sounds great for some, that is not something I want! I'm the girl with so much hair that whenever they see my hair the price for whatever style goes up $20, and all I hear the whole time is "wow I've never seen hair this thick!". I'm not bragging, trust me it is a nightmare to deal with!
> 
> I was really interested in the texlaxing concept but if thicker hair is what I have to look for I'll continue relaxing. Anyone wanna help?


 
like aggie said...i have thin fine hair and i texlax to keep relaxer from killing my fullness.  however check out miss kibibi.  her blog site is kibibhair.com  she is 4a, had very long and very thick hair, and she texlaxes.......her site may at least give you a reference of what to expect if you have thick hair, but choose to texlax.

it's my opinion that you can texlax thick hair for a bit more manageability than being fully natural and the ability to straighten the hair with a little less effort, but want to avoid chemical damage and the lack of body that relaxing can SOMETIMES cause.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm still a part of this thread, never mind that I am natural now. I plan to texlax again perhaps after my hair reaches APL again. The thing is no-lye relaxers really destroyed/chewed off my ends along with some other practices (like cowashing daily) and I needed to revamp my whole haircare process. It was growing but I did not like the dull brittle looking ends from the no-lye relaxer.

My fine hair did not like no-lye relaxers but I discovered that far too late and now that I cut off all the no-lye relaxed ends, I can take better care of my hair using a mild lye relaxer. I doubt I'll be diluting my relaxer anymore but I keep it in my hair for half the recommended time on the jar. Oooh I may add 2 caps of silk amino acid to it though and that's it.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jun 13, 2010)

I texturized in may and I really like it, but sometimes I want to continue to go on into natural, but I like how the texturizer stretches & helps my hair hold onto moisture, my fully natural hair would not hold onto moisture and I would have brittle hair and get frustrated, so I think I might just do  a touch up in september which will be 4 months and I should have adequate amount of growth, then when it gets longer I will push for 2x's a year!

Wish me Luck!!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 8, 2010)

Bump! Bump! Bump!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 8, 2011)

Bumping again....


----------



## venusfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Bumping bc I just read through and it's a great thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2012)

venusfly

Do you use the 5n1? They were using that one me at the School mid-step before neutralizing.  So, I just picked up a bottle. 

I started to use K-Pak or something I already had on hand, but I thought I better stay consistent.


----------

